# FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer) - who has done it, who is doing it.....



## sarahincanada

I thought Id start a thread for those doing FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer). My 1st fresh cycle of IVF failed but luckily I got 8 frosties. I will be doing a FET in January.

Would love to hear from people who had success with FET for inspiration, and those who will be doing FET in the next few months please join in. The protocols are different to fresh cycles so we could support eachother here.

:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:


----------



## labmommy

Hi Sarah,
I had a fresh cycle this summer. My hcg went up to 200 then back down :( I have my first fet beta tomorrow morning. The hpt s are positive but I'm only hopeful. Its a much easier less stressful cycle. No possibility of ohss. Only stress is how will the thawing go?. Good luck to you!


----------



## sarahincanada

labmommy said:


> Hi Sarah,
> I had a fresh cycle this summer. My hcg went up to 200 then back down :( I have my first fet beta tomorrow morning. The hpt s are positive but I'm only hopeful. Its a much easier less stressful cycle. No possibility of ohss. Only stress is how will the thawing go?. Good luck to you!

is your profile pic from this month? if so those are great lines! good luck, will you know today?? how many embryos/blasts did you transfer? how many were frozen? I have 8 frozen and hoping at least 6 will survive the defrost so I can have 3 tries. (EDITNG: just saw your signature that you transferred 2!)

sorry your fresh cycle didnt work, I had faint lines on my tests (after the trigger left my system) but my hcg was only a 6 so something tried and failed. was your first beta 200 and then went right back down?

keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bfp for you :hugs:


----------



## _Nell

I'm having my first FET in January too.
I've had 3 fresh cycles (2 BFN's and a chemical) and this is the first time i've had frosties to try a FET.

I will be down regging first, then on estrogen pills and progesterone shots.
I'm a bit nervous about the thaw, my clinic stats show 1 in 4 FETs don't get a transfer as there's nothing to transfer.


----------



## sarahincanada

_Nell said:


> I'm having my first FET in January too.
> I've had 3 fresh cycles (2 BFN's and a chemical) and this is the first time i've had frosties to try a FET.
> 
> I will be down regging first, then on estrogen pills and progesterone shots.
> I'm a bit nervous about the thaw, my clinic stats show 1 in 4 FETs don't get a transfer as there's nothing to transfer.

Hi Nell! how many frosties do you have? I was told about 70-80% survive. that will be the nervewracking part.

I did a short protocol for my fresh and the same for my FET so no DR. 

hopefully we can keep in touch in january :thumbup:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Just wanted to share my success story re: FET...

After 5 failed IUIs, 2 failed IVF cycles (both of which got converted to IUIs because I couldn't produce eggs), and a lifetime of no pregnancies (despite not being on birth control), my husband I decided to move to frozen donor eggs, just before I celebrated my 42nd birthday. We had 6 eggs. My husband's sperm was frozen here in Canada and shipped to Atlanta, thawed, and ICSI performed on the 6 eggs. 5 fertilized and were of high quality. The embies were frozen, sent back here, thawed, and 2 put inside me. I am 26 weeks pregnant with twins. 

Frozen worked wonderfully for us. I hope it does for you too!


----------



## sarahincanada

Nvr2Late said:


> Just wanted to share my success story re: FET...
> 
> After 5 failed IUIs, 2 failed IVF cycles (both of which got converted to IUIs because I couldn't produce eggs), and a lifetime of no pregnancies (despite not being on birth control), my husband I decided to move to frozen donor eggs, just before I celebrated my 42nd birthday. We had 6 eggs. My husband's sperm was frozen here in Canada and shipped to Atlanta, thawed, and ICSI performed on the 6 eggs. 5 fertilized and were of high quality. The embies were frozen, sent back here, thawed, and 2 put inside me. I am 26 weeks pregnant with twins.
> 
> Frozen worked wonderfully for us. I hope it does for you too!

wow what a story!! is it hard to find donor eggs up here? just wondered why Atlanta. congrats, I hope your pregnancy is going well :flower:

p.s I live about half an hour from you!!


----------



## _Nell

Sarah, I did short protocols too for my IVF's so down regging is new for me, hopefully it won't be too bad.

I have 15 frozen, but they are frozen in groups of 3. So 3 will be thawed and hopefully 1 or 2 transferred depending on survival rate (I won't be allowed 3 even if they all survive). My clinic only has about a 50% survival rate from thaw :( 

I'm nervous but excited about my first FET :)
Will yours be medicated at all or a natural cycle FET?


----------



## labmommy

Update on me, first beta yesterday was 510 hcg estrogen was a bit low so they are upping the estrogen I take. I transfered two and there are four left frozen. The two they thawed first both survived. Next beta Monday. Very anxious!


----------



## _Nell

That's an amazing beta - was that at 14dpo (or equivalent?)
Good luck for Mondays beta.


----------



## sarahincanada

labmommy said:


> Update on me, first beta yesterday was 510 hcg estrogen was a bit low so they are upping the estrogen I take. I transfered two and there are four left frozen. The two they thawed first both survived. Next beta Monday. Very anxious!

thats great news, much higher than 200 so you must be happy! FXd for your next beta, please come and update :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

_Nell said:


> Sarah, I did short protocols too for my IVF's so down regging is new for me, hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I have 15 frozen, but they are frozen in groups of 3. So 3 will be thawed and hopefully 1 or 2 transferred depending on survival rate (I won't be allowed 3 even if they all survive). My clinic only has about a 50% survival rate from thaw :(
> 
> I'm nervous but excited about my first FET :)
> Will yours be medicated at all or a natural cycle FET?

wow thats a lot! are they day 3 embroys or day 5 blasts? I got 8 day 5/6 blasts so hoping a couple will work. I was told they defrost one by one until they get 2. I will be on some medications....they mentioned estrogen, baby aspirin and then progesterone. How about you? Ive read some people take a trigger and some dont. will see in january!


----------



## _Nell

They're day 5, but sadly my clinic do an old fashioned style slow freeze (which has poorer thaw rate and as it takes time to thaw you can't just thaw more if one doesn't thaw well).
I'll be downregging, estrogen, progesterone but no trigger. I'll be taking some extras for possible immune problems too as i've had 3 fresh cycles fail.


----------



## allmygodly

No possibility of ohss. Only stress is how will the thawing go?


----------



## sarahincanada

_Nell said:


> They're day 5, but sadly my clinic do an old fashioned style slow freeze (which has poorer thaw rate and as it takes time to thaw you can't just thaw more if one doesn't thaw well).
> I'll be downregging, estrogen, progesterone but no trigger. I'll be taking some extras for possible immune problems too as i've had 3 fresh cycles fail.

hopefully we can keep in touch in this thread in january. good luck with your down regging. so I have a month off and have to wait for my AF end of this month then call in to the clinic. I think I start the estrogen then go for an ultrasound on CD10. 

p.s you mentioned they defrost in batches of 3, but wont transfer all 3 if they survive...so do they refreeze the 3rd one? after your failed cycles you think they would just allow the 3 to be transferred as extra freezing and thawing cant be good and the chances of all 3 implanting is so slim.


----------



## _Nell

No they won't re-freeze the 3rd if it survives :(

Here in the UK we're not allowed 3 embryos transferred unless we're over 40 years old :(


----------



## sarahincanada

_Nell said:


> No they won't re-freeze the 3rd if it survives :(
> 
> Here in the UK we're not allowed 3 embryos transferred unless we're over 40 years old :(

oh is this on the nhs or private? I cant see how they would be allowed to just have the 3rd healthy embryo die, thats not right. if thats the case they should find a way to only defrost one at a time.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I had my retrieval Sunday but due to OHSS, I did not have a transfer. I have 9 frosties and the plan is to put 2 back in January. My son was from a FET so I have faith in them! My 9 frosties were frozen on day 2 and will be taken to blast before the transfer. Does anyone else's clinic do that?? I was hoping they would take them to blast first and then freeze.


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I had my retrieval Sunday but due to OHSS, I did not have a transfer. I have 9 frosties and the plan is to put 2 back in January. My son was from a FET so I have faith in them! My 9 frosties were frozen on day 2 and will be taken to blast before the transfer. Does anyone else's clinic do that?? I was hoping they would take them to blast first and then freeze.

hi!! so theres 3 of us so far doing a FET in January. Mine were frozen as blasts but I have heard of lots of places freezing earlier and taking to blast after thawing.

ILuvBabies200 I dont think I know the story of your first IVF to get your son....Id love to hear all about it (how many attempts, how many were frozen etc).


----------



## sarahincanada

I found out today I dont have to wait a month inbetween my frozen transfers so thats good. even though its nice to have a month off this month (after my failed fresh cycle) I would prefer to just get on with it. I want to see asap if any of my frozen are going to work and if not do another fresh cycle.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I had my retrieval Sunday but due to OHSS, I did not have a transfer. I have 9 frosties and the plan is to put 2 back in January. My son was from a FET so I have faith in them! My 9 frosties were frozen on day 2 and will be taken to blast before the transfer. Does anyone else's clinic do that?? I was hoping they would take them to blast first and then freeze.
> 
> hi!! so theres 3 of us so far doing a FET in January. Mine were frozen as blasts but I have heard of lots of places freezing earlier and taking to blast after thawing.
> 
> ILuvBabies200 I dont think I know the story of your first IVF to get your son....Id love to hear all about it (how many attempts, how many were frozen etc).Click to expand...

DD was our second attempt at IUI 10 years ago so very lucky there!!! DS we did about 6 IUI/injectable cycles and it was ME who pushed to move to IVF. There was a long break after all the IUI's because dh lost his job just as we bought this house. It was devastating. Finally in 2006, we got insurance again and moved to IVF. I got 6 eggs my first retrieval and only 2 made it. They were transferred and I got a BFP 12 days later!!! Then I started bleeding... My HCG was still really high but my progesterone was 2. I knew then I had a lp defect. There was no way I could carry a pregnancy without support. And the only support I seemed to respond to was the PIO injections. But trying to convince the RE that was hell. My actual doc had no problem. It was the other RE in the practice and all the nurses that thought I was nuts. We did a 2nd IVF a few months later. I got 13 eggs and 2 were transferred to me on day 3. I got a BFN but the remarkable thing was my lp was 16 days! Progress!!!! Finally after my ovaries shrunk back down, we did a FET. I had 6 embies frozen on day 3 and only 1 made it to blast. I was certain it would fail. But several days later, I got my BFP and that was DS!! My progesterone even with the PIO was only 15 to start. So I know without a doubt I would have lost him without the shots. Again the RE still debates it. Thankfully the new place uses only the shots so no arguing there. So that's my story in a nutshell. :)


----------



## FaithMommy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I had my retrieval Sunday but due to OHSS, I did not have a transfer. I have 9 frosties and the plan is to put 2 back in January. My son was from a FET so I have faith in them! My 9 frosties were frozen on day 2 and will be taken to blast before the transfer. Does anyone else's clinic do that?? I was hoping they would take them to blast first and then freeze.

So great to hear the success of FET. My clinic takes them to blast and then uses a vitrification process to freeze. They say their FET blast stats are the same as their fresh cycle stats. I hope so!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

FaithMommy said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I had my retrieval Sunday but due to OHSS, I did not have a transfer. I have 9 frosties and the plan is to put 2 back in January. My son was from a FET so I have faith in them! My 9 frosties were frozen on day 2 and will be taken to blast before the transfer. Does anyone else's clinic do that?? I was hoping they would take them to blast first and then freeze.
> 
> So great to hear the success of FET. My clinic takes them to blast and then uses a vitrification process to freeze. They say their FET blast stats are the same as their fresh cycle stats. I hope so!Click to expand...

That's what mine is saying... I just wished they had taken them to blast first and then froze them. It sure would eliminate loads of uncertainty!!


----------



## FaithMommy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> FaithMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I had my retrieval Sunday but due to OHSS, I did not have a transfer. I have 9 frosties and the plan is to put 2 back in January. My son was from a FET so I have faith in them! My 9 frosties were frozen on day 2 and will be taken to blast before the transfer. Does anyone else's clinic do that?? I was hoping they would take them to blast first and then freeze.
> 
> So great to hear the success of FET. My clinic takes them to blast and then uses a vitrification process to freeze. They say their FET blast stats are the same as their fresh cycle stats. I hope so!Click to expand...
> 
> That's what mine is saying... I just wished they had taken them to blast first and then froze them. It sure would eliminate loads of uncertainty!!Click to expand...

You just have to trust that they know what's best. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

so 4 of us doing FET in January

*sarahincanada
_Nell
ILuvBabies200
FaithMommy
*
please keep in touch on this thread!


----------



## FaithMommy

Just had my trigger shot. I'm going for my ER Saturday. So nervous!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

FaithMommy said:


> Just had my trigger shot. I'm going for my ER Saturday. So nervous!!!!

good luck :flower:
how many follicles do you have?


----------



## Missy01

Hi everyone,

Count me in too. My first fresh cycle failed (chemical) and then I moved straight on to a FET this month. Unfortunately, I just found out today that it is a BFN for my first FET.

I will have one month off and start my second FET cycle mid January. I was on oestrogen and progesterone.

I had 3, 5 day blasts frozen so now I have 2 left. I am considering having the remaining 2 transferred next time.

There is a small possibility that I will do a fresh cycle in January instead in order to save my frozen embryos because I have a low AMH levelr.

Let's hope we will all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Missy01

_Nell said:


> They're day 5, but sadly my clinic do an old fashioned style slow freeze (which has poorer thaw rate and as it takes time to thaw you can't just thaw more if one doesn't thaw well).
> I'll be downregging, estrogen, progesterone but no trigger. I'll be taking some extras for possible immune problems too as i've had 3 fresh cycles fail.


Nell - I forgot to ask in my last post, what immune issues do you have if you don't mind me asking? I have thyroid autoimmune issues. What extra meds will you be taking for your immune issues and did you get tested for AOAs ANAs, APAs and natural killer cells? Also, what PGD testing will you be doing and have you had it done before? I was considering having PGD done if I decide to do a fresh cycle again in January.


----------



## _Nell

Missy, in truth I don't know! I've had a whole barrage of tests done and am awaiting the results in the next couple of weeks. Of that list I know natural killer cells and ANA's were 2 of them for sure. I know I haven't had everything tested though.
My Gynae has said regardless she plans to supplement this cycle with steroids and clexane due to the 3 failed fresh cycles with good grade blasts.
I do have raynauds and I know that's a possible link, post transfer i've had problems with it even in the middle of summer which is v odd for me.

I didn't do PGD no, my clinic don't offer it. If i were to do a fresh cycle again and had a good number of embryos then yes I would I think now.

I have low amh too - is that what led you to immunes testing or did you have other factors? So far with my amh i've had a great egg yield though - sounds like you did too to get 4 embryos to blast?


----------



## sarahincanada

missy thank you for joining us, sorry for your bfns :hugs: I hope your next cycle is the successful one. I have 8 frozen but if I get down to 4 I might save them and do a fresh cycle as I am 39 and so time is ticking. my amh is ok for my age but Im sure my eggs are getting worse each year.

hey can everyone give me a little blurb to put under our names on the first page....just so we can keep track of where everyone is. I did it under mine as an example:

*
FET in January 2012*

*sarahincanada*
_Tried 3 IUI's with clomid/injectables: BFN
1st IVF Nov 2011, 10 blasts, 2 transferred, 8 frozen: BFN
1st FET Jan 2012
_
*_Nell

ILuvBabies200

FaithMommy

Missy01*


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies. I would like to wish everyone the bet of luck with IVF. Sometimes it feels like the shots are never ending and you don't feel like yourself but let me tell you once you are pregnant and you hear your baby (babies) heartbeat you forget about the journey and just focus on the destination, being a mother to your beautiful children.

My story:

We did one fresh cycle. They told me from the start that they did not like the 2 embryos they were using but thats what was ready at the time and so not to expect much. It was a day 5 transfer. Well, I got pregnant and at 5 weeks had a m/c. I had 7 frozen embryos and so 3 months later I tried again using frozen embryos. I AM PREGNANT WITH TWIN GIRLS!!! I thought with frozen embryos it would be harder but that is not so. I did 4 full days of bed rest and then light activity for 2 weeks. I started testing 3 days after my transfer (I am a poasa) I had a very faint positive. At 4 days the positive was clear and just kept getting darker from there. I think it showed so early because it is twins. 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

sarahincanada said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my success story re: FET...
> 
> After 5 failed IUIs, 2 failed IVF cycles (both of which got converted to IUIs because I couldn't produce eggs), and a lifetime of no pregnancies (despite not being on birth control), my husband I decided to move to frozen donor eggs, just before I celebrated my 42nd birthday. We had 6 eggs. My husband's sperm was frozen here in Canada and shipped to Atlanta, thawed, and ICSI performed on the 6 eggs. 5 fertilized and were of high quality. The embies were frozen, sent back here, thawed, and 2 put inside me. I am 26 weeks pregnant with twins.
> 
> Frozen worked wonderfully for us. I hope it does for you too!
> 
> wow what a story!! is it hard to find donor eggs up here? just wondered why Atlanta. congrats, I hope your pregnancy is going well :flower:
> 
> p.s I live about half an hour from you!!Click to expand...

Hi Sarah,

Yes, donor eggs are harder to find here. My clinic (Isis in Mississauga) just recently started an egg donor program -- they partner with a US clinic. In Canada, you cannot buy eggs. GL to you!!


----------



## Missy01

Hey Sarah,
Please see below for my blurb:

Missy01
IUI#1 - 25mg clomid, 2 mature follicles - BFN
1st IVF - October 2011, 9 eggs collected, 8 fertilised, 4 blasts, 1 transferred (ended in chemical), 3 frozen. 
1st FET - November / December - progesterone and oestrogen - BFN.
2nd FET / (or perhaps fresh cycle) - January 2012

Hi Nell - I was diagnosed with a thyroid autoimmune disease 7 years ago. After having trouble conceiving this year they tested my AMH and it was only 6 (and I am only 28). To rule out antibodies as the cause of the low AMH, they tested AOAs (anti-ovarian antibodies) but luckily the test came back negative. Yes - despite the low AMH, I still managed to get 9 eggs with 4 making it to blast (for this I am grateful).

I will be having ANAs, APAs, and natural killer cell tests in January to hopefully rule these out as the cause of IVF failure so far. I will also do PGD if I opt for a fresh cycle in January.

What about you? How many eggs did you manage to have collected and what is your AMH? Did they test your AMH pre and post your fresh cycle? Mine was significantly lower after the fresh cycle but my RE assures me that this is because lots of the growing follicles were utilsed during the ivf process and that over the next 3 months it should go back to what it was previously.


----------



## FaithMommy

sarahincanada said:


> FaithMommy said:
> 
> 
> Just had my trigger shot. I'm going for my ER Saturday. So nervous!!!!
> 
> good luck :flower:
> how many follicles do you have?Click to expand...


I have 12 good ones. Hopefully they are full of eggies!!



Missy01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Count me in too. My first fresh cycle failed (chemical) and then I moved straight on to a FET this month. Unfortunately, I just found out today that it is a BFN for my first FET.
> 
> I will have one month off and start my second FET cycle mid January. I was on oestrogen and progesterone.
> 
> I had 3, 5 day blasts frozen so now I have 2 left. I am considering having the remaining 2 transferred next time.
> 
> There is a small possibility that I will do a fresh cycle in January instead in order to save my frozen embryos because I have a low AMH levelr.
> 
> Let's hope we will all get our BFPs soon!


Welcome!! 



sarahincanada said:


> missy thank you for joining us, sorry for your bfns :hugs: I hope your next cycle is the successful one. I have 8 frozen but if I get down to 4 I might save them and do a fresh cycle as I am 39 and so time is ticking. my amh is ok for my age but Im sure my eggs are getting worse each year.
> 
> hey can everyone give me a little blurb to put under our names on the first page....just so we can keep track of where everyone is. I did it under mine as an example:
> 
> *
> FET in January 2012*
> 
> *sarahincanada*
> _Tried 3 IUI's with clomid/injectables: BFN
> 1st IVF Nov 2011, 10 blasts, 2 transferred, 8 frozen: BFN
> 1st FET Jan 2012
> _
> *_Nell
> 
> ILuvBabies200
> 
> FaithMommy
> 
> Missy01*

FaithMommy
Baby #1: The Old Fashioned Way 
Trying for Baby #2
IVF/ICSI/PGD December 2011
FET January 2011


----------



## _Nell

Missy - My amh is 8 although as yet it isn't affecting my egg yield (I've had 24,16 and 30 eggs collected respectively on 3 fresh rounds. I actually have PCO alongside low amh!).
My AMH was tested pre and post IVF cycle 1 and both were 8. I've just last week turned 32.

What actually are AOA? Are they a cause for low amh? I haven't been tested and wonder if i should be.......what's the trestment if i have them, is there one?


----------



## Missy01

_Nell said:


> Missy - My amh is 8 although as yet it isn't affecting my egg yield (I've had 24,16 and 30 eggs collected respectively on 3 fresh rounds. I actually have PCO alongside low amh!).
> My AMH was tested pre and post IVF cycle 1 and both were 8. I've just last week turned 32.
> 
> What actually are AOA? Are they a cause for low amh? I haven't been tested and wonder if i should be.......what's the trestment if i have them, is there one?

Nell - Antiovarian antibodies are one of the primary causes of premature ovaraian failure (which results in a low AMH). Since my test came back negative they have no idea why my AMH is so low at 28. It is good that your AMH didn't drop after your first cycle.....I wonder if that means mine won't go back up? Maybe the difference is your PCO means that your antral follicles replenish and start growing quicker than mine?

I believe that if people are positive for AOAs then they generally prescribe low dose steroids or intravenous immune globulin. I think like AMH, it is all very new and not realy understood that well.

Does PCO mean that your ovaries become polycystic but that you don't actually have the syndrome? Will they put you on a lower dosage if you have to do another fresh cycle or is your Dr happy with the larger egg yield?

Does your Dr have any bright ideas to address our lining issues? My Dr believes that as long as it is greater than 6mm then it doesn't affect the outcome. Opinion on this seems very mixed though which is frustrating.


----------



## FaithMommy

Hi ladies. I had my ER today. They got 13 eggies. I can't wait for my FET. 

Does anyone know how long it will be till I get my period?


----------



## Missy01

FaithMommy said:


> Hi ladies. I had my ER today. They got 13 eggies. I can't wait for my FET.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it will be till I get my period?

Hi FaithMommy,

Yay - 13 eggs is a great result! Now you can relax and enjoy the Christmas period. 

Re your period, I imagine it would vary for everyone.


----------



## FaithMommy

Missy01 said:


> FaithMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I had my ER today. They got 13 eggies. I can't wait for my FET.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it will be till I get my period?
> 
> Hi FaithMommy,
> 
> Yay - 13 eggs is a great result! Now you can relax and enjoy the Christmas period.
> 
> Re your period, I imagine it would vary for everyone.Click to expand...

Thanks Missy!

I do love the holiday season :xmas9:

Hope all you ladies are having some fun this holiday. I've decided to make homemade Irish Cream and it's a nice distraction. Since I'm doing an FET a little treat will be nice.


----------



## sarahincanada

FaithMommy said:


> Hi ladies. I had my ER today. They got 13 eggies. I can't wait for my FET.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it will be till I get my period?

congrats! I forget are they going to take to blast now, or after the freeze and defrost. each clinic does it differently i forget what they are doing for you.

I cant wait till jan and bfps for all of us :happydance:


----------



## FaithMommy

sarahincanada said:


> FaithMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I had my ER today. They got 13 eggies. I can't wait for my FET.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it will be till I get my period?
> 
> congrats! I forget are they going to take to blast now, or after the freeze and defrost. each clinic does it differently i forget what they are doing for you.
> 
> I cant wait till jan and bfps for all of us :happydance:Click to expand...

They performed ICSI today. We'll hear how that went tomorrow and learn how many fertilized. After that they will take them to blast, remove a single cell for PGD, and then freeze them until we get the PGD results. 

2012 is going to be a great year for all of us. :xmas3:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My blurb...

1 IUI in July with injectables BFN
1st IVF in November no transfer 9 embryos frozen
1st FET tentatively for January


----------



## Tinks85

Hi girls.

I am hoping to have a FET with my cycle thats due towards the end of Jan. I will be DR so I dont think I will have the transfer until Feb but would love to follow all your stories.

We did a fresh cycle in October, had 7 eggs collected that resulted in 3 embies, all top quality. I had one transfered and 2 frozen at day 3, we opted out of going to blast due to only having 3. The cycle ended in a BFN.

I am now a quite woried at only having 2 to thaw and just praying they survive. As our embies were frozen at day 3 will they thaw them and then take them to blast or just transfer asap after the thaw?

We have not yet even had our follow up so still in the dark quite a bit with some details.

My blurb

Tinks
1st IVF/ICSI October 2011 - 1 embryo transfered (BFN) & only 2 frozen.
Planning FET for Jan/Feb 2012


----------



## FaithMommy

Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....


----------



## sarahincanada

Tinks85 said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I am hoping to have a FET with my cycle thats due towards the end of Jan. I will be DR so I dont think I will have the transfer until Feb but would love to follow all your stories.
> 
> We did a fresh cycle in October, had 7 eggs collected that resulted in 3 embies, all top quality. I had one transfered and 2 frozen at day 3, we opted out of going to blast due to only having 3. The cycle ended in a BFN.
> 
> I am now a quite woried at only having 2 to thaw and just praying they survive. As our embies were frozen at day 3 will they thaw them and then take them to blast or just transfer asap after the thaw?
> 
> We have not yet even had our follow up so still in the dark quite a bit with some details.
> 
> My blurb
> 
> Tinks
> 1st IVF/ICSI October 2011 - 1 embryo transfered (BFN) & only 2 frozen.
> Planning FET for Jan/Feb 2012

welcome! its hard not to worry, I have 8 blasts frozen but still worry what if none of them are good. Ive seen many many people with BFPs after thawing just 1 embryo. It depends on the clinic, some take to blast after thawing and some transfer right away. glad to have you with us :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

FaithMommy said:


> Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
so I want to understand this properly....they dont want to take just 5 to pgd as worried there wont be many left? but at least if theres only 2 left after pgd you would know they are good ones right? what is the reason for doing pgd? I would love to do that, as I feel then you dont waste time transferring bad embryos and having to wait. I hope it all works out for you, and if they are offering help take it, you are still paying a lot (14k) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Missy01

FaithMommy said:


> Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....

Hi Faithmommy,

I know it is hard but try and think of the positives. Having 5 of 5 mature eggs fertilise is really good. 

Why would only 50% survive?

I want to do PGD if I do a fresh cycle in January. What made you decide to opt for PGD? Do you know the specific PGD testing that is to be done as there are a few types.

I will be thinking of you. Best of luck.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

FaithMommy said:


> Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....

I'm so sorry hon....The costs and the emotions are sky high in this process. :nope: So why would only 50% make it??


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone! just had acupuncture for the first time with a woman who has lots of experience with fertility so Im so excited. she is going to calm my body down for the FET, will be going 2x a week and the day before and after the blast transfer. she said that if your nervous system is weakened (from a variety of factors) then it will not be successful at getting pregnant. she said she has seen lots of people who fail on the fresh cycle due to the stress on the body from the medications and have success on the frozen. I hope it helps, anyone else considering it?.
how is everyone doing?


----------



## RGN

Hi ladies - can I join?

I was supposed to have a FET on December 14 but it's been pushed back due to a thin lining. After multiple clomid/femara timed intercourse cycles and IUIs I've NEVER had issues with my lining so of course it has to be an issue now! Arggg!

On Dec. 5 it was 5.8mm and on Dec. 9 it was 6.3mm. I go back on Wednesday for another scan to see if it's improved. I've been on Delestrogen injections since my first scan it hasn't helped much. I've also been doing acupuncture 2x week since I started the IVF process back in October but it hasn't seemed to have made a difference in my lining. If it's not around 8mm on Wednesday they'll cancel this month and we'll try again in January :( This whole process is taking forever and I'm getting so frustrated!

I read back and saw the discussion around PGD. Just wanted to say that I did it due to having recurrent miscarriages. We wanted to rule out chromosomal problems. As you can see in my signature, I had 57 eggs collected, 33 fertilized and 12 made it to day 5 blasts. They were biopsied and frozen (because I had OHSS we couldn't do a fresh transfer). Of the 12, 10 came back chromosomally normal.


----------



## sasha2113

Nvr2Late said:


> Just wanted to share my success story re: FET...
> 
> After 5 failed IUIs, 2 failed IVF cycles (both of which got converted to IUIs because I couldn't produce eggs), and a lifetime of no pregnancies (despite not being on birth control), my husband I decided to move to frozen donor eggs, just before I celebrated my 42nd birthday. We had 6 eggs. My husband's sperm was frozen here in Canada and shipped to Atlanta, thawed, and ICSI performed on the 6 eggs. 5 fertilized and were of high quality. The embies were frozen, sent back here, thawed, and 2 put inside me. I am 26 weeks pregnant with twins.
> 
> Frozen worked wonderfully for us. I hope it does for you too!

oh what a lovely story CONGRATS TO YOU ... i am also looking at finding the right clinic as a egg donor recipient [unfort iv ran out of time after finding mr right at last.....] could you tell me why you chose the clinic in Atlanta please? and i also would love twins ,- did you ask for twins and they fixed it or was you just sooooo lucky???? Also can you give me the name of the clinic in Atlanta.cheers sasha.


----------



## bebefirst99

I'm going to have FET this month:xmas2:.I have a doctor appointment on D13, 22 Dec. I have 4 Day-3 frozen embies, hopefully they can survive the thawing. 
It will be a natural cycle without medicine. We have financial problem so this is our last chance.

Anyone undergo FET with natural cycle? Normally the FET will be scheduled on which day? I'm very nervous...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

AF came today in full force. So I had a pathetic 8 day lp. Without progesterone, that's what happens. I have a scan tomorrow and will hopefully have a protocol for the FET.


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> AF came today in full force. So I had a pathetic 8 day lp. Without progesterone, that's what happens. I have a scan tomorrow and will hopefully have a protocol for the FET.

means you will get that bfp sooner, and dont have your yucky period over the holidays/new year! :hugs::hugs::hugs: post your protocol when you have it


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Okay so my ovaries are still huge but that's to be expected. He decided to put me on BCP's with Lupron starting the 3rd week. So this puts transfer end of January/beginning of February. My 9 embies were frozen as zygotes. I am praying to God 1 or 2 make it to the blast stage for the transfer. He is encouraging me to only transfer 1 but unless I have a few really nice ones, I'm pretty set on 2. We won't be doing this again so this has to be the best shot. They can re-freeze any extras but of course it's an additional charge. He is giving me a really good deal with the FET so I need to come out with that money here soon. Probably a 401K loan. I hate how expensive this all is!!!! Anyhow...guess I will be having yet another period before all is set and done.


----------



## Missy01

Hi RGN,

Sorry to see that your December transfer was cancelled. How thick did your lining end up getting. I am surprised that your clinic insists on 8mm as a minimum. At my clinic the min is 6mm.

Good luck for January.

Missy


----------



## RGN

Missy01 said:


> Hi RGN,
> 
> Sorry to see that your December transfer was cancelled. How thick did your lining end up getting. I am surprised that your clinic insists on 8mm as a minimum. At my clinic the min is 6mm.
> 
> Good luck for January.
> 
> Missy

Thanks, Missy. I am sooo bummed out. My scan today was 6.3mm ... it didn't budge at all since my scan last Friday (despite continued delestrogen injections and acupuncture). 

I've been reading a lot about thin lining and I've seen a range of differing minimums. It's frustrating that there's no one answer. I know that if I would have pushed to proceed with the transfer and it didn't work I would have blamed the lining and would have kicked myself for wasting perfectly good embryos. I got pregnant last time (via IUI) with a 7.6mm lining so if it were close to that I would push to go ahead. 

I'm really hoping for better luck next month. The plan is to start the delestrogen on CD2 (this month I was on Estrace orally until CD 14 before switching to the injections). My doctor thinks starting it earlier will make a difference. And then she'll add Estrace vaginally if needed, in addition. I've read this can be a really stubborn problem so I'm hoping this month was just a fluke.


----------



## sarahincanada

RGN said:


> Missy01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi RGN,
> 
> Sorry to see that your December transfer was cancelled. How thick did your lining end up getting. I am surprised that your clinic insists on 8mm as a minimum. At my clinic the min is 6mm.
> 
> Good luck for January.
> 
> Missy
> 
> Thanks, Missy. I am sooo bummed out. My scan today was 6.3mm ... it didn't budge at all since my scan last Friday (despite continued delestrogen injections and acupuncture).
> 
> I've been reading a lot about thin lining and I've seen a range of differing minimums. It's frustrating that there's no one answer. I know that if I would have pushed to proceed with the transfer and it didn't work I would have blamed the lining and would have kicked myself for wasting perfectly good embryos. I got pregnant last time (via IUI) with a 7.6mm lining so if it were close to that I would push to go ahead.
> 
> I'm really hoping for better luck next month. The plan is to start the delestrogen on CD2 (this month I was on Estrace orally until CD 14 before switching to the injections). My doctor thinks starting it earlier will make a difference. And then she'll add Estrace vaginally if needed, in addition. I've read this can be a really stubborn problem so I'm hoping this month was just a fluke.Click to expand...

thats too bad, do they say theres a medical reason for someone not having a good lining? or its just more hormones needed? you mentioned you got pregnant with a 7.6 lining, was that the pregnancy you MC? even though it sucks to wait I do think its the best and I agree you dont want to waste good embryos. Im praying next cycle you produce a lovely thick lining :hugs:


----------



## RGN

sarahincanada said:


> RGN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi RGN,
> 
> Sorry to see that your December transfer was cancelled. How thick did your lining end up getting. I am surprised that your clinic insists on 8mm as a minimum. At my clinic the min is 6mm.
> 
> Good luck for January.
> 
> Missy
> 
> Thanks, Missy. I am sooo bummed out. My scan today was 6.3mm ... it didn't budge at all since my scan last Friday (despite continued delestrogen injections and acupuncture).
> 
> I've been reading a lot about thin lining and I've seen a range of differing minimums. It's frustrating that there's no one answer. I know that if I would have pushed to proceed with the transfer and it didn't work I would have blamed the lining and would have kicked myself for wasting perfectly good embryos. I got pregnant last time (via IUI) with a 7.6mm lining so if it were close to that I would push to go ahead.
> 
> I'm really hoping for better luck next month. The plan is to start the delestrogen on CD2 (this month I was on Estrace orally until CD 14 before switching to the injections). My doctor thinks starting it earlier will make a difference. And then she'll add Estrace vaginally if needed, in addition. I've read this can be a really stubborn problem so I'm hoping this month was just a fluke.Click to expand...
> 
> thats too bad, do they say theres a medical reason for someone not having a good lining? or its just more hormones needed? you mentioned you got pregnant with a 7.6 lining, was that the pregnancy you MC? even though it sucks to wait I do think its the best and I agree you dont want to waste good embryos. Im praying next cycle you produce a lovely thick lining :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks, Sarah. Appreciate the good thoughts. I think a thin lining is due to not producing enough estrogen, hence the estrogen injections and pills. I've never needed the injections or pills in the past, this is a new issue for me. 

Unfortunately, all my pregnancies have ended in miscarriage. But not until nearly 9 weeks so I don't think it's related to a lining issue. I think a thin lining either results in a BFN or a chemical pregnancy or a very very early loss.


----------



## sarahincanada

RGN said:


> Thanks, Sarah. Appreciate the good thoughts. I think a thin lining is due to not producing enough estrogen, hence the estrogen injections and pills. I've never needed the injections or pills in the past, this is a new issue for me.
> 
> Unfortunately, all my pregnancies have ended in miscarriage. But not until nearly 9 weeks so I don't think it's related to a lining issue. I think a thin lining either results in a BFN or a chemical pregnancy or a very very early loss.

there is still so much unknown in TTCing, its so hard. my first fresh cycle failed, and I do wonder was it the blastocysts or was there something wrong with my lining, or was it just my body couldnt cope with all the stress of the cycle. I have never had a bfp in my life, so who knows. but I hope this will be a successful thread and we all get our bfps.


----------



## Missy01

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to update you all. I have decided to do another fresh cycle in January instead of a FET as I want to keep my frozen embroyos for further down the line.

I will be doing an antagonist (short cycle) and will start stimming around January, 5.

I will still occupy this thread though if you all don't mind.

I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year!

Missy xo


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My ovaries were 7 and 10 last week and now 1 is 4 and the other is 3 something. So obviously one week on the pill has made a huge difference! I feel normal again other than the nausea that I can't seem to shake. 

I am on 2 more weeks of the pill and start Lupron Dec. 31st. A week or so later I begin the patch and estrace. They will have me do 2 cc of PIO. I did 1 cc with Preston's FET but more is better to cover the bases! They do a 21 day P4 check which I am so thrilled about! That way we can see where things stand and make sure everything is okay. Transfer is Jan 27th with 2 days of bedrest. Pregnancy test will be 10 days later.

I am very happy with how they are doing things compared to the last clinic! They are working with me on cost as well so we will be paying cash to reduce the bill significantly. They will thaw all 9 and take them to blast. Hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones!! :)


----------



## sarahincanada

just bumping this thread, how is everyone getting on?
im on CD1 so starting estrogen and baby aspirin tomorrow
then ultrasound on CD11 :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I am done with BCP's so hopefully af will arrive before the weekend!!! I had a really vivid dream last night of being pregnant with boy/girl twins. I am ready to get this transfer done!! :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi all - mind if I join?

I had my first IVF in December, but due to OHSS I wasn't able to transfer.

I'll be starting my FET process as soon as AF shows, SHOULD be any day now I hope! I'm so anxious to get started.

I had 11 day 5 blasts frozen from my fresh cycle, and my clinic says they will only transfer 1 (I wish it was 2)! Any advice on what to do to help our embabies implant??


----------



## sarahincanada

welcome Dis3tnd!!

ILuvBabies200 very exciting!!!

Ive started my pills, ultrasound is not till CD11 seems so far away! transfer will be around Jan 19/20 :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> Hi all - mind if I join?
> 
> I had my first IVF in December, but due to OHSS I wasn't able to transfer.
> 
> I'll be starting my FET process as soon as AF shows, SHOULD be any day now I hope! I'm so anxious to get started.
> 
> I had 11 day 5 blasts frozen from my fresh cycle, and my clinic says they will only transfer 1 (I wish it was 2)! Any advice on what to do to help our embabies implant??

Same thing happened with me. I was so bummed but in sooo much pain that I am sure the right decision was made to wait. Welcome!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> welcome Dis3tnd!!
> 
> ILuvBabies200 very exciting!!!
> 
> Ive started my pills, ultrasound is not till CD11 seems so far away! transfer will be around Jan 19/20 :happydance:

I'll be 8 days behind you!!! Let's get this party started! WOOT!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Dis3tnd

So excited for you guys, transfer is coming up so quick! I wonder what's harder, waiting to transfer or the tww??

Its funny, while I was always stressed leading up to the beta test after past cycles and iuis (I never POAS), I was so much more nervous with each step during stims!

DH and I, both were up all night with anxiety the night before retrieval, the night before fertilization report, the night before day 3 progress call, and the night before day 5 call to tell us how many made it to freeze. Have no idea how we'll be when we're finally well on our way and close to the FET!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> welcome Dis3tnd!!
> 
> ILuvBabies200 very exciting!!!
> 
> Ive started my pills, ultrasound is not till CD11 seems so far away! transfer will be around Jan 19/20 :happydance:
> 
> I'll be 8 days behind you!!! Let's get this party started! WOOT!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

thats right, wooo-hooooo! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I wonder what's harder, waiting to transfer or the tww??

i have a long wait till transfer this time with not much going on (only 1 ultrasound on CD11 and then I think one more before transfer thats it), so I find I can quite easily forget about it all and just get on with other things. but I just cant do that in the 2ww part, its like I cant think of anything else.
so for me I find the tww much much harder....although it only ends up being just over a 1ww with the day 5 transfer.... but its still bad. for me the stimulation part, even though nerve-wracking, was fine as you are entertained with all these different things going on every couple of days so the time goes quick. but once you have the transfer I find it so difficult, as you know you are technically pregnant but have no idea whats going on inside and can only wait. thats the worst and can drive a normally sane person completely insane!! its way worse than a normal 2ww or when I did IUIs, as with those you have no idea if you've even conceived.

for my FET transfer I think I might get hubby to go to a hotel in a different city with me and take my mind of things rather than be home the whole week.


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what's harder, waiting to transfer or the tww??
> 
> for my FET transfer I think I might get hubby to go to a hotel in a different city with me and take my mind of things rather than be home the whole week.Click to expand...


That's a great idea! People so often conceive on vacation because the complete lack of stress is such a helper! Good luck, I'm sure this FET will be a sticky!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what's harder, waiting to transfer or the tww??
> 
> for my FET transfer I think I might get hubby to go to a hotel in a different city with me and take my mind of things rather than be home the whole week.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great idea! People so often conceive on vacation because the complete lack of stress is such a helper! Good luck, I'm sure this FET will be a sticky!!Click to expand...

I hope so, even though I have so many blasts its hard to think positive.
in fact you are the first person Ive found on here that had that many blasts...I had 10, you had 11. did your clinic say that was above average? I should feel really happy and positive but after the fresh cycle failed I cant help but wonder what if none of them work. the nurse said she cant guarantee but is so sure 1 or 2 of the blasts will be good.

you also mentioned your clinic will only implant 1 and wish it was 2, Im the opposite! I had 2 on my fresh and being 39 they always recommend 2. but I really dont want twins and would like to do one FET at a time, every month. I know that makes my chances lower each month but I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. Plus spending time with my best friend and her 16 month old I dont think I would be able to leave the house with 2!! With 1 we were running around after her all the time and trying to entertain her while we eat! I know its a small risk but its still a risk.

did AF show for you?
only one more week till my ultrasound :coffee:


----------



## SunnyWorld

Hello guys... good luck with your transfers! I'm about 1 month behind you (1 cycle behind me) and agree the waiting is the worst!!! Really interested to read your comments so I know what to expect.... good luck again!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 2 today so officially 30 days to go until my beta.... Boy I am nervous....


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> CD 2 today so officially 30 days to go until my beta.... Boy I am nervous....

i was thinking today that in 2 weeks I will be pregnant! even if its just for a few days :cry:


----------



## InJ2012

Hi, I am new to these online chats, My husband and I have been TTC for 3yrs after being diag w PCOS, Endometriosis. Then 1st pg was with inj meds but was etopic. In Dec we had our first IVF cycle but I had OHSS, Cycle was a freeze all! Now this month we are schd for a FET 01-16 and my husband says 1embryo but I am thinking 2. Need more input from someone who has had to choose and what was the outcome? Please!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> CD 2 today so officially 30 days to go until my beta.... Boy I am nervous....
> 
> i was thinking today that in 2 weeks I will be pregnant! even if its just for a few days :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hon don't think like that! It WILL happen!! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

InJ2012 said:


> Hi, I am new to these online chats, My husband and I have been TTC for 3yrs after being diag w PCOS, Endometriosis. Then 1st pg was with inj meds but was etopic. In Dec we had our first IVF cycle but I had OHSS, Cycle was a freeze all! Now this month we are schd for a FET 01-16 and my husband says 1embryo but I am thinking 2. Need more input from someone who has had to choose and what was the outcome? Please!

I would do two. Although my son was from a FET and he was the only blast to survive the thaw and I got pregnant. I am planning on two end of this month but we'll see how many make the thaw and what they look like.


----------



## InJ2012

Thanks for I the input and good luck to you. I am just nervous if I only put back one and it doesnt catch but then if I put two what if they split? I was also wondering about what it means when the embryos are graded, my doc never said anything?


----------



## InJ2012

I also started a new thred and now its not there did this website delete it? What happend to it?


----------



## sarahincanada

InJ2012 said:


> Hi, I am new to these online chats, My husband and I have been TTC for 3yrs after being diag w PCOS, Endometriosis. Then 1st pg was with inj meds but was etopic. In Dec we had our first IVF cycle but I had OHSS, Cycle was a freeze all! Now this month we are schd for a FET 01-16 and my husband says 1embryo but I am thinking 2. Need more input from someone who has had to choose and what was the outcome? Please!

Im also debating how many to transfer out of my 8. At my age of 39 the FS automatically says 2. I think out of my 8 blasts perhaps only 1 or 2 of them are actually good ones so I suppose the risk of twins in small. However I do not want twins, so Im thinking of just transferring the 1 for my first FET (my fresh cycle failed but I cant help but think what if it was just the stress of the cycle and the FET will work and both will take if I transfer 2). if that doesnt work then I will go up to 2. but it will be a longer process and my chance of pregnancy goes way down when I transfer only 1, so its a hard decision! I meet with my FS tomorrow to discuss, Im sure she will persuade me to do 2. I will ask for the stats on how many 39 yr olds got pregnant with 2.

Im not sure how old you are and how many you have frozen. but seeing as you havent tried IVF before and dont know how you will respond perhaps try 1 for the first time if you really dont want twins.

please keep in touch with us, theres a few of us doing FET this month! what meds are you on this month?


----------



## InJ2012

I will be 25 this month, and I had 20 eggs removed, out of the 20-17 were mature, out of the17- 16 were fertilized, then 8 made it to day five blast and were frozen. But I don't know the quality or grade which I will call Embryologist tomorrow. The more I research online, I come up with new q's to ask them. I am on Estrace right now and will start progesterone, medrol and my zpac later this week. I asked about baby asp but they told me I didnt need to take it and I dont know why, seems a lot of women take it during the cycle. My doc recommends 1 embryo and so does the nurse, but I dont know if they r saying that so I have to go for another cycle. They never seemed personable compared to my old doc, which I stopped going to him bc he didnt do IVF in Dec and thats when we wanted. This new clinic seemed different from the moment we had our 1 apt and I am still mad that I developed OHSS, I felt they should have moniterd me more or changed my dosage of meds, knowing I have PCOS. I am still going there bc my storage is already been processed. I am praying that all goes well and to have faith that they will not point me in the wrong direction!

What meds r u on? Good luck to U! Do u feel the acupunture working? I was going to try it with the last cycle(fresh) but its already overwhelming with the apts and the meds. How soon did u know that the fresh 1 embryo transf didnt work, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## InJ2012

I will be 25 this month, and I had 20 eggs removed, out of the 20-17 were mature, out of the17- 16 were fertilized, then 8 made it to day five blast and were frozen. But I don't know the quality or grade which I will call Embryologist tomorrow. The more I research online, I come up with new q's to ask them. I am on Estrace right now and will start progesterone, medrol and my zpac later this week. I asked about baby asp but they told me I didnt need to take it and I dont know why, seems a lot of women take it during the cycle. My doc recommends 1 embryo and so does the nurse, but I dont know if they r saying that so I have to go for another cycle. They never seemed personable compared to my old doc, which I stopped going to him bc he didnt do IVF in Dec and thats when we wanted. This new clinic seemed different from the moment we had our 1 apt and I am still mad that I developed OHSS, I felt they should have moniterd me more or changed my dosage of meds, knowing I have PCOS. I am still going there bc my storage is already been processed. I am praying that all goes well and to have faith that they will not point me in the wrong direction!

What meds r u on? Good luck to U! Do u feel the acupunture working? I was going to try it with the last cycle(fresh) but its already overwhelming with the apts and the meds. How soon did u know that the fresh 1 embryo transf didnt work, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## sarahincanada

InJ2012 said:


> I will be 25 this month, and I had 20 eggs removed, out of the 20-17 were mature, out of the17- 16 were fertilized, then 8 made it to day five blast and were frozen. But I don't know the quality or grade which I will call Embryologist tomorrow. The more I research online, I come up with new q's to ask them. I am on Estrace right now and will start progesterone, medrol and my zpac later this week. I asked about baby asp but they told me I didnt need to take it and I dont know why, seems a lot of women take it during the cycle. My doc recommends 1 embryo and so does the nurse, but I dont know if they r saying that so I have to go for another cycle. They never seemed personable compared to my old doc, which I stopped going to him bc he didnt do IVF in Dec and thats when we wanted. This new clinic seemed different from the moment we had our 1 apt and I am still mad that I developed OHSS, I felt they should have moniterd me more or changed my dosage of meds, knowing I have PCOS. I am still going there bc my storage is already been processed. I am praying that all goes well and to have faith that they will not point me in the wrong direction!
> 
> What meds r u on? Good luck to U! Do u feel the acupunture working? I was going to try it with the last cycle(fresh) but its already overwhelming with the apts and the meds. How soon did u know that the fresh 1 embryo transf didnt work, if u dont mind me asking?

no please ask away!
on my fresh cycle we transferred 2 blasts, I had taken the trigger shot before EC and the day after transfer I started testing, the trigger was still in my system and it gradually got lighter until I could barely see anything. Then about 8 days past the transfer I started to get another line and it got a little darker but not that dark. I had my beta 10 days after the transfer and it was a '6'...anything under a '5' is negative. So I had to do another and that was a '2'. So something tried and gave up.

Im on baby aspirin and estrogen, and will add progesterone just before the transfer. I didnt do baby aspirin for the fresh cycle so not sure why on the FET. its hard when you read other people doing other medications but you have to try and trust the clinic and go with what they say.

I started acupuncture for this cycle, like you I didnt feel like it during my fresh cycle as too many other things to do and too many needles! I do feel its made me a little calmer, but other than that its hard to tell. she says that if your nervous system is out of balance its hard to get pregnant and this will bring it in balance. also chinese acupuncture talks of a warm womb :shrug: :haha: I think acupuncture helps brings blood supply to the womb.

sorry you are not liking the clinic that much, I find all clinics have their pros and cons. Seeing as you got 8 blasts and you are 25 you have a good chance so if you transfer 2 be prepared for both to take! I was thinking my clinic wants me to do 2 as they want to keep up their good stats, so I dont think your clinic is doing it for bad reasons, I know more clinics are being more careful and a lot only transfer 1 when you are under 35. theres a lot more complications with carrying more than 1 and governments and urging clinics to be conservative.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

I am also trying my first FET this month and have 2 blast to transfer :cold::cold: . My IVF cycle last month ended in a chemical. This will be our last attempt for IVF, as the cost has made it prohibitive to continue. DH has promised though if this does not work and we still are aching for a baby in a year, we will head to Barbados for a 2 week fertility vacation (for half the cost of what we paid for treatment here)! 

This is my first FET and am not as hopeful as past cycles, but hey, you never know. I have committed to a low refined sugar/trans fat and high vegetable/fruit/organic/grain/lean meat diet as an additional attempt to increase success. Ultrasound will be on Friday the 13th :-k to check my lining. I have really mixed feelings this time... I want to be positive but also don't want to get my hopes up since this will be last attempt and no success yet. 

Good luck to everyone here :dust: It will be interesting to see how many get a :bfp:


----------



## sarahincanada

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> I am also trying my first FET this month and have 2 blast to transfer :cold::cold: . My IVF cycle last month ended in a chemical. This will be our last attempt for IVF, as the cost has made it prohibitive to continue. DH has promised though if this does not work and we still are aching for a baby in a year, we will head to Barbados for a 2 week fertility vacation (for half the cost of what we paid for treatment here)!
> 
> This is my first FET and am not as hopeful as past cycles, but hey, you never know. I have committed to a low refined sugar/trans fat and high vegetable/fruit/organic/grain/lean meat diet as an additional attempt to increase success. Ultrasound will be on Friday the 13th :-k to check my lining. I have really mixed feelings this time... I want to be positive but also don't want to get my hopes up since this will be last attempt and no success yet.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here :dust: It will be interesting to see how many get a :bfp:

we have so much in common...with my IVF in Nov my beta was a 6, then a 2 and my ultrasound is on friday to check my lining too. Hope we have success, some people do better on FETs as its more calm for your body. I luckily have 8 frozen but being 39 Im not sure how many will be good. What medications are you on? Im on estrogen and baby aspirin and will add progesterone. I also started acupuncture for the FET. good luck keep in touch!!


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

sarahincanada said:


> we have so much in common...with my IVF in Nov my beta was a 6, then a 2 and my ultrasound is on friday to check my lining too. Hope we have success, some people do better on FETs as its more calm for your body. I luckily have 8 frozen but being 39 Im not sure how many will be good. What medications are you on? Im on estrogen and baby aspirin and will add progesterone. I also started acupuncture for the FET. good luck keep in touch!!

Hi Sarah,
I am also taking baby aspirin daily and an estrogen injection every 3 days but I am also on dexamethasone daily. I will be adding progesterone (PIO & crinone) after the ultrasound. I'm not really fond of acupuncture but I am massaging my lower abdomen to help with blood flow to the uterus! 

That's great that you have 8 frozen. It's kind of nice knowing there are 8 chances of a BFP. Lots of luck to us both!

Lisa


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> Im also debating how many to transfer out of my 8. At my age of 39 the FS automatically says 2. I think out of my 8 blasts perhaps only 1 or 2 of them are actually good ones so I suppose the risk of twins in small. However I do not want twins, so Im thinking of just transferring the 1 for my first FET (my fresh cycle failed but I cant help but think what if it was just the stress of the cycle and the FET will work and both will take if I transfer 2). if that doesnt work then I will go up to 2. but it will be a longer process and my chance of pregnancy goes way down when I transfer only 1, so its a hard decision! I meet with my FS tomorrow to discuss, Im sure she will persuade me to do 2. I will ask for the stats on how many 39 yr olds got pregnant with 2.
> 
> Im not sure how old you are and how many you have frozen. but seeing as you havent tried IVF before and dont know how you will respond perhaps try 1 for the first time if you really dont want twins.
> 
> please keep in touch with us, theres a few of us doing FET this month! what meds are you on this month?




sarahincanada said:


> I hope so, even though I have so many blasts its hard to think positive.
> in fact you are the first person Ive found on here that had that many blasts...I had 10, you had 11. did your clinic say that was above average? I should feel really happy and positive but after the fresh cycle failed I cant help but wonder what if none of them work. the nurse said she cant guarantee but is so sure 1 or 2 of the blasts will be good.
> 
> you also mentioned your clinic will only implant 1 and wish it was 2, Im the opposite! I had 2 on my fresh and being 39 they always recommend 2. but I really dont want twins and would like to do one FET at a time, every month. I know that makes my chances lower each month but I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. Plus spending time with my best friend and her 16 month old I dont think I would be able to leave the house with 2!! With 1 we were running around after her all the time and trying to entertain her while we eat! I know its a small risk but its still a risk.
> 
> did AF show for you?
> only one more week till my ultrasound :coffee:

Af showed - I'm starting my frozen cycle and I should be transferring in 2-3 weeks they said.... I'm a little concerned though as my baseline scan (CD4 today) showed that my lining is already at 8mm.... sounds a little thick to me no?

I understand your fear of twins. For me, I'd love twins and I'm not horrified of taking care of them... my only fear with twins is the additional risks for the babies and if I would successfully carry them. That's a big fear for me.

Sarah, you said that of your 8 only 2 will probably be good, why do you think that? Didn't they all make it to blast? Usually if they make it to blast, they're good embies. Did you get a quality rating on them? My clinic didn't say whether 11 was unusual or anything like that, but they simply said they were all really good quality.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> em. That's a big fear for me.
> 
> Sarah, you said that of your 8 only 2 will probably be good, why do you think that? Didn't they all make it to blast? Usually if they make it to blast, they're good embies. Did you get a quality rating on them? My clinic didn't say whether 11 was unusual or anything like that, but they simply said they were all really good quality.

hi!!! unfortunately no, just because they are blasts does not mean they are good embryos. statistically my FS said about 50% are genetically good embryos, but at 39 it can be less. At my age theres less often more bad eggs than good eggs, and so thats the same for embryos. I was told mine are good quality, so we will have to see. She feels I will get pregnant from the FETs, its just I have to find the good ones!!

good luck, Im not sure about the lining thing as they dont tell me the thickness on early scans. hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im also debating how many to transfer out of my 8. At my age of 39 the FS automatically says 2. I think out of my 8 blasts perhaps only 1 or 2 of them are actually good ones so I suppose the risk of twins in small. However I do not want twins, so Im thinking of just transferring the 1 for my first FET (my fresh cycle failed but I cant help but think what if it was just the stress of the cycle and the FET will work and both will take if I transfer 2). if that doesnt work then I will go up to 2. but it will be a longer process and my chance of pregnancy goes way down when I transfer only 1, so its a hard decision! I meet with my FS tomorrow to discuss, Im sure she will persuade me to do 2. I will ask for the stats on how many 39 yr olds got pregnant with 2.
> 
> Im not sure how old you are and how many you have frozen. but seeing as you havent tried IVF before and dont know how you will respond perhaps try 1 for the first time if you really dont want twins.
> 
> please keep in touch with us, theres a few of us doing FET this month! what meds are you on this month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I hope so, even though I have so many blasts its hard to think positive.
> in fact you are the first person Ive found on here that had that many blasts...I had 10, you had 11. did your clinic say that was above average? I should feel really happy and positive but after the fresh cycle failed I cant help but wonder what if none of them work. the nurse said she cant guarantee but is so sure 1 or 2 of the blasts will be good.
> 
> you also mentioned your clinic will only implant 1 and wish it was 2, Im the opposite! I had 2 on my fresh and being 39 they always recommend 2. but I really dont want twins and would like to do one FET at a time, every month. I know that makes my chances lower each month but I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. Plus spending time with my best friend and her 16 month old I dont think I would be able to leave the house with 2!! With 1 we were running around after her all the time and trying to entertain her while we eat! I know its a small risk but its still a risk.
> 
> did AF show for you?
> only one more week till my ultrasound :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Af showed - I'm starting my frozen cycle and I should be transferring in 2-3 weeks they said.... I'm a little concerned though as my baseline scan (CD4 today) showed that my lining is already at 8mm.... sounds a little thick to me no?
> 
> I understand your fear of twins. For me, I'd love twins and I'm not horrified of taking care of them... my only fear with twins is the additional risks for the babies and if I would successfully carry them. That's a big fear for me.
> 
> Sarah, you said that of your 8 only 2 will probably be good, why do you think that? Didn't they all make it to blast? Usually if they make it to blast, they're good embies. Did you get a quality rating on them? My clinic didn't say whether 11 was unusual or anything like that, but they simply said they were all really good quality.Click to expand...

That is thick for af just showing. Was this a natural period or was it brought on with something??


----------



## Dis3tnd

ILuvBabies200 said:


> That is thick for af just showing. Was this a natural period or was it brought on with something??

I thought so too.... it was a natural period following my fresh IVF (we didn't do a transfer cause of OHSS). I felt it was a fairly heavy one too...


----------



## CozIvf

Hello all

I am having an ERPC on friday.... :(

My first IVF worked... which is positive

But I am starting FET once my AF comes back and HCG goes back to normal...

NO idea on the process at all....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had my baseline today. Everything looks good. I started Estrace today 3 times a day and the Vivelle dot which I found out is NOT a dot. LOL I have another scan and labs next Wednesday and then transfer is the 27th. We are thawing all 9 and taking them to blast. I am super nervous!!

Corinne-I'm so sorry hon! :*(


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

Hi Ladies,

I am good to go. My lining looks good and I am on track for a Friday 1/20 transfer! :happydance: I am on both POI (in pm) and Crinone suppositories (in am). I was on Crinone for my 1st IVF cycle, but could not have sex since I was in my tww (it was so messy, I didn't care much anyway). I have read that BD the day before transfer improves chances of success but with the Crinone, I am not so excited about it. Does anyone know if it is ok to BD on Crinone? Has anyone done this?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi!!

i dont know what crinone is but im on estrogen and progesterone. we BD'd on the weekend and hubby liked that it was so slippery but said he felt he was going numb! :blush::shrug: ive never heard BDing before transfer improves chances, is that with fet? I wonder why? with my fresh cycle we had to use condoms if BDing but we just didnt BD.


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> hi!!
> 
> i dont know what crinone is but im on estrogen and progesterone. we BD'd on the weekend and hubby liked that it was so slippery but said he felt he was going numb! :blush::shrug: ive never heard BDing before transfer improves chances, is that with fet? I wonder why? with my fresh cycle we had to use condoms if BDing but we just didnt BD.

I've never heard that either...

Sarah your transfer is coming up sooo soooon!!! I am SO excited for you!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I know, my last ultrasound was today and everything looks perfect so its a go for thursday :happydance: 
how are you doing?


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> I know, my last ultrasound was today and everything looks perfect so its a go for thursday :happydance:
> how are you doing?

Glad things are nicely cushioned in there!

I'm anxious! I had my day 10 scan, my lining went down from day 3 - which I guess is good cause I was worried my baseline on day 3 of 8mm was too thick. Its now at 6.9mm and they will transfer when its between 9 and 11 - so I start my estrace today! Also meeting with my RE tomorrow morning to get a better idea of when the transfer will be so I can take the time off of work....


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> I know, my last ultrasound was today and everything looks perfect so its a go for thursday :happydance:
> how are you doing?
> 
> Glad things are nicely cushioned in there!
> 
> I'm anxious! I had my day 10 scan, my lining went down from day 3 - which I guess is good cause I was worried my baseline on day 3 of 8mm was too thick. Its now at 6.9mm and they will transfer when its between 9 and 11 - so I start my estrace today! Also meeting with my RE tomorrow morning to get a better idea of when the transfer will be so I can take the time off of work....Click to expand...

ah thats interesting. I was on estrace for 10 days then had an ultrasound, it was 1.2 (12mm) triple layering so added progesterone and I think they said 1.4 (14mm) today, and it was compacting which is what they want when on progesterone. hope you dont have to wait long!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I might have to wait longer than I thought then! Which isn't horrible, my birthday is in 2 weeks and every year my DH does something incredible for me, last year was a suprise trip to Miami... but this year we're laying low in case of transfer and its got me kinda down. I wanted to lay low and not do anything, cause I wanted to be a mom by this birthday, but at the same time I feel like every aspect of my life is taken over by TTC, and the fact that my birthday is being taken over by it is kinda getting me down too.... so maybe although I won't be doing anything extravagent, I at least can enjoy it a little bit if the transfer is after my birthday!

Your lining sounds perfect, I'm sure this will be it for you!!! What CD are you? Did they try to mimick natural timing? I was expecting to have been started on estrace sooner, not sure why they didn't...


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I might have to wait longer than I thought then! Which isn't horrible, my birthday is in 2 weeks and every year my DH does something incredible for me, last year was a suprise trip to Miami... but this year we're laying low in case of transfer and its got me kinda down. I wanted to lay low and not do anything, cause I wanted to be a mom by this birthday, but at the same time I feel like every aspect of my life is taken over by TTC, and the fact that my birthday is being taken over by it is kinda getting me down too.... so maybe although I won't be doing anything extravagent, I at least can enjoy it a little bit if the transfer is after my birthday!
> 
> Your lining sounds perfect, I'm sure this will be it for you!!! What CD are you? Did they try to mimick natural timing? I was expecting to have been started on estrace sooner, not sure why they didn't...

after so many failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF I dont really feel this is it, everything was perfect for them too! I think I will get pregnant with 1 of my 8 blasts so I wont be surprised if it takes a couple of FETs. And yes, Im on CD 14 and transfer will be CD17, so it somewhat mimics but I dont think it matters as they control the environment with medications so its like a false cycle.

and I know exactly what you mean about birthdays....ive been trying for 2 years and every birthday, mothers day, anniversary, valentines day, xmas day has come and go with no bfp! so I try to not put any pressure on certain dates anymore. I hope you can enjoy your birthday, you might not want to travel far when doing treatments but hopefully you can do something nice. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just checking in! I have one more scan on Wednesday and then my transfer is all set for the 27th! 

Sarah-Your transfer is coming up! Thinking plus thoughts!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Just checking in! I have one more scan on Wednesday and then my transfer is all set for the 27th!
> 
> Sarah-Your transfer is coming up! Thinking plus thoughts!!

yay thats just over a week, not long :happydance:
and yes please think of me on thursday!


----------



## Dis3tnd

So I met with my RE today. He says I'll prob be on estrace for a week and a half, then progesterone for 5 days before the transfer... so once they tell me to start progesterone I will know the real date!

So since I started estrace yesterday, my prediction is a birthday (Feb 1) transfer - but we'll see! He also said that I can push the progesterone start around if it doesn't work with my timings, but once I start the progesterone, its exactly 5 days after....

Also, spoke to him about transferring 2 - as I do love the idea of having twins.... but he said he really thinks we should do just 1. Oh well.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I have a month calendar with Estrace and Vivelle patch still on it until further notice once pregnancy is confirmed. All the clinics are so different! I will get 2 cc's of PIO a day too. That's the worst part I swear!


----------



## 2long2wait

Hey Ladies I found your thread after looking at what to do to maximise Frozen Embryo Transfer! I started my FET cycle on 2 January and am desperately awaiting ovulation (now on day 17 and its looking like its going to be a late one)! Now im worried ill have a short leutial phase!

Just to give a bit of history I had one natural pregnancy after having a sonohystogram (must have cleared something out) which I lost at 11 weeks. Since then I had 3x chlomid all BFN, 1 ICSI (21 eggs, 18 fertilised and 1 5 day transfered) BFN! Then the cycle directly following that I fell pregnant naturally (totally dont get it) but lost that one at 6 weeks. I just did another fresh IVF ICSI AGAIN BFN!!! Now I am going to do my frosty from my first IVF (I did not get a single blastocyst frozen from the second).

I have concerns I am doing an unmedicated cycle and my clinic doesnt do any US to check lining! Does that sound normal? I will be doing progesterone pessaries (at my request).

Wishing everyone BPF!


----------



## sarahincanada

2long2wait said:


> Hey Ladies I found your thread after looking at what to do to maximise Frozen Embryo Transfer! I started my FET cycle on 2 January and am desperately awaiting ovulation (now on day 17 and its looking like its going to be a late one)! Now im worried ill have a short leutial phase!
> 
> Just to give a bit of history I had one natural pregnancy after having a sonohystogram (must have cleared something out) which I lost at 11 weeks. Since then I had 3x chlomid all BFN, 1 ICSI (21 eggs, 18 fertilised and 1 5 day transfered) BFN! Then the cycle directly following that I fell pregnant naturally (totally dont get it) but lost that one at 6 weeks. I just did another fresh IVF ICSI AGAIN BFN!!! Now I am going to do my frosty from my first IVF (I did not get a single blastocyst frozen from the second).
> 
> I have concerns I am doing an unmedicated cycle and my clinic doesnt do any US to check lining! Does that sound normal? I will be doing progesterone pessaries (at my request).
> 
> Wishing everyone BPF!

hi and welcome!! so sorry for your losses :hugs: and bfns. Ive had many bfns myself, but never had a proper bfp. each clinic does things differently so perhaps on an unmedicated FET they dont need to do US as they are just relying on your natural cycle. I am medicated...estrogen & progesterone, so they have been checking my lining is perfect before the transfer (tomorrow---yikes!)
is this your last frostie?
wishing you lots of luck...please keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Tomorrow! Your transfer is tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.


----------



## tigerlilly

sending all you ladies lots of love and luck. Sarah have everything crossed for u gl xx


----------



## 2long2wait

yes this is my one and only Frozen and this is my last attempt so im super stressed about it working!


----------



## sarahincanada

im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:

I asked them if a blast that survives the defrost and thaw means its a good one, and she said its a good sign, but I dont think thats always true as lots of FETS fail. I asked them if they are picky about what they freeze and they said very, and just as fussy when defrosting too and if anything doesnt look 100% they get a 2nd opinion and decide whether to defrost another. so that made me feel good.

the 4BB was actually the best grade of all 10 blasts (better than the 2 originally transferred) so I asked if that meant its likely to perform better than one of my 2BB or 3BC frosties. They said its just a visual grading at the time and seeing as they cant see inside its not always a good indicator. I suppose thats why someone with perfect blasts doesnt get pregnant and someone with badly graded at day 3 does, as all that matters is whats inside.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[


----------



## Tinks85

Good luck Sarah. hope the 2ww goes quickly for you :thumbup:


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

Had my transfer today! Both frosties looked great. RE & embryologist said they looked as good as fresh embies! :happydance: Beta on 2/2. Good luck to all of us! It's a new year, new hope.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Had my transfer today! Both frosties looked great. RE & embryologist said they looked as good as fresh embies! :happydance: Beta on 2/2. Good luck to all of us! It's a new year, new hope.

Settle in little ones for the next 9 months!!! :baby:


----------



## sarahincanada

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Had my transfer today! Both frosties looked great. RE & embryologist said they looked as good as fresh embies! :happydance: Beta on 2/2. Good luck to all of us! It's a new year, new hope.

yay congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

sarahincanada said:


> im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[


Sending sticky happy thoughts your way! :dust:


----------



## 2long2wait

Ladies congratulations on the success of your FET! Im so happy to hear they all thawed and they were good grades! It gives me good confidence for my upcoming transfer on Friday (four days time). My clinic doesnt look at lining at all, should I be concerned and ask they check it? I only have one FET after numerous failed fresh (lots of fertilised eggs but few make it to day 5). I ovulated very late day 20 and BD like crazy from day 14 to 20 so hopefully ive doubled my chances. Im on 200mg progesterone now twice a day. What protocol is everyone using for FET?


----------



## sarahincanada

2long2wait said:


> Ladies congratulations on the success of your FET! Im so happy to hear they all thawed and they were good grades! It gives me good confidence for my upcoming transfer on Friday (four days time). My clinic doesnt look at lining at all, should I be concerned and ask they check it? I only have one FET after numerous failed fresh (lots of fertilised eggs but few make it to day 5). I ovulated very late day 20 and BD like crazy from day 14 to 20 so hopefully ive doubled my chances. Im on 200mg progesterone now twice a day. What protocol is everyone using for FET?

I started baby aspirin and estrogen on CD1, and started progesterone when my lining was ready...first it was 2x a day then it went up to 3x a day. Thats different that they are not checking your lining but every clinic has a different way of doing things. 4 days....not long :happydance:


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> 2long2wait said:
> 
> 
> Ladies congratulations on the success of your FET! Im so happy to hear they all thawed and they were good grades! It gives me good confidence for my upcoming transfer on Friday (four days time). My clinic doesnt look at lining at all, should I be concerned and ask they check it? I only have one FET after numerous failed fresh (lots of fertilised eggs but few make it to day 5). I ovulated very late day 20 and BD like crazy from day 14 to 20 so hopefully ive doubled my chances. Im on 200mg progesterone now twice a day. What protocol is everyone using for FET?
> 
> I started baby aspirin and estrogen on CD1, and started progesterone when my lining was ready...first it was 2x a day then it went up to 3x a day. Thats different that they are not checking your lining but every clinic has a different way of doing things. 4 days....not long :happydance:Click to expand...

How are you feeling Sarah??


----------



## sarahincanada

so just got back from our hotel trip and did a frer......have a real squinter of a 2nd line :happydance: well wont get too excited as I had faint lines last time on frer but this time no trigger so it would be beanie. it doesnt show up on a photo unless I darken it, and hubby cant see it (he gets annoyed with me asking, I asked him to look 4 times as I couldnt believe he couldnt see it. finally he said he saw something faint. he has terrible eyesight even with contacts in!!). this morning was bfn but definitely a little something now....please please get darker [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh my Sarah sooo exciting! I'm sure this will be it for you!!!!

I got a call saying transfer is Friday, but I've asked if I can start my progesterone a little later so I can push it to Monday and still go away for my birthday on the weekend. If I can't no biggie, they'll call me tomorrow and let me know what my dr decides, as I would have to start them tomorrow anyways. 

My lining is at a 10.1 right now...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I hope it's real Sarah!!!! Please oh please!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

im pretty happy with my line this morning at 5dp5dt or 10dpo. 
heres a photo, its a bit darker in real life. 
im guarding my heart till beta as last time I got faint lines and hcg was a 6, so hoping these get darker everyday. my beta is on saturday and results on sunday.
good luck Dis3tnd, it will all be happening soon!!
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt_3.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dis3tnd

I really hope those lines get darker sarah, so exciting!! I don't think I'd have the guys to POAS, I'd be so nervous!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Update, RE says its okay to wait and my transfer is on Monday. So I will be going away for my birthday this weekend! :)

I hope I haven't messed anything up by waiting (ie. my lining doesn't get too thick). Its already at 10.1 and I am still taking lots of estrogen...


----------



## sarahincanada

Im sure it will be fine if they say its fine, and it doesnt really start to be ready until you introduce progesterone.
as for poas, I prefer to be prewarned rather than waiting for the beta! it makes the week go quicker. Im keeping an open mind as its really the beta that is the proper result.


----------



## Springy

Sarah - that line looks AMAZING for only 10dpo ..... and you had no trigger this time. I totally get why you are being cautious but I can do a happy dance for you and keep all the positive thoughts going!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Sarah - that line looks AMAZING for only 10dpo ..... and you had no trigger this time. I totally get why you are being cautious but I can do a happy dance for you and keep all the positive thoughts going!!!!

thanks springy :hugs: Im being hopeful but cautious. Im very happy with the line for 5dp5dt, but want to see it get really dark! I should be ecstatic as its the first time Ive ever had lines on my own but theres always that fear of the beta, then fear of the 6 week ultrasound etc. so like I say, Im very happy with the line for 5dp5dt and will take each day as it comes.

its funny, when she did the transfer she was holding the ultrasound wand right over my pubic area on the left side. and its the left side Im getting a few pinches...but nothing much, if I wasnt so intune I wouldnt notice them.

if I can get pregnant with my 39 yr old eggs I have no doubt you will be able to. this year is going to be our year :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tinks85

Congrats Sarah, I really hope that line gets darker and darker :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## isla_b

I just joined the boards and wanted to say Congrats to Sarah! I had my transfer on the same day as you with a 4BB blast too. I hope I have the same success as you. :)


----------



## sarahincanada

isla_b said:


> I just joined the boards and wanted to say Congrats to Sarah! I had my transfer on the same day as you with a 4BB blast too. I hope I have the same success as you. :)

omg what a coincidence!! are you going to test? :hugs:


----------



## isla_b

sarahincanada said:


> isla_b said:
> 
> 
> I just joined the boards and wanted to say Congrats to Sarah! I had my transfer on the same day as you with a 4BB blast too. I hope I have the same success as you. :)
> 
> omg what a coincidence!! are you going to test? :hugs:Click to expand...


Isn't it?? I got so excited when I saw your post. My little 4BB looked a little sad compared to my first cycle (which, was a chemical just like yours!). 

I have no plans to test. My beta is the 30th so I will keep you updated!! Please keep me updated on your progress too. Did you have any symptoms? :) :)


----------



## sarahincanada

isla_b said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isla_b said:
> 
> 
> I just joined the boards and wanted to say Congrats to Sarah! I had my transfer on the same day as you with a 4BB blast too. I hope I have the same success as you. :)
> 
> omg what a coincidence!! are you going to test? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it?? I got so excited when I saw your post. My little 4BB looked a little sad compared to my first cycle (which, was a chemical just like yours!).
> 
> I have no plans to test. My beta is the 30th so I will keep you updated!! Please keep me updated on your progress too. Did you have any symptoms? :) :)Click to expand...

4BB is a good grading, and they say its just a cosmetic grading and they cant know whats going on inside which is whats important...thats why people with badly graded embryos can get pregnant with twins and someone with perfect AA blasts doesnt.

my beta is on sunday and I will get the results the next day. boy its gonna be a slooowwwwwwww week!! you are so good not testing!! I couldnt resist and prefer to be let down gently or get hopeful!!

I havent had many symptoms, sore nipples but had that every month Ive been on progesterone. had a few pinches and sensations in the area where she did the ultrasound for the transfer so wondering if thats the implantation site.

good luck :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Congrats Sarah! So excited!!!!

My embies were in my dreams last night. They started the thaw so I think I will call the lab and check on them. I get no reports which sucks.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

The nurse gets daily reports and she won't be in until tomorrow. Damn. I'm calling back tomorrow for sure! :)


----------



## RGN

Congrats, Sarah! 

I'm 7dp5dt and still getting BFN. We had two good quality blasts transferred (my clinic only rates them as good, fair or poor). I'm so disappointed and really surprised this didn't work. I usually get pregnant fairly easily so I thought for sure at least one would stick. 

Ugh. On to try again next month I suppose.


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 remind me, are you the person who is having them all thawed and taken to blast?? sorry Ive talked to so many people on here I forget. Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

RGN when is your beta test? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RGN

Beta on Thurs. Jan. 26


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 remind me, are you the person who is having them all thawed and taken to blast?? sorry Ive talked to so many people on here I forget. Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:
> 
> RGN when is your beta test? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes mam! They were frozen as zygotes so the best bet is to thaw them all and take the best 2 at the very end when they get to blasts. I am so nervous about the whole thing!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Off topic but is anyone else seeing all the writing minus what's in the posts being red?? It's irritating me tonight! LOL


----------



## RGN

Question for you ladies ... has anyone done FET cycles with estrogen and progesterone supplements that turned up BFN and then tried a natural cycle FET and get a BFP? 

When my RE called today with the results of my Beta (BFN) she suggested we try the exact protocol again next month which is delestrogen injections every 3 days starting on CD2. Last time it took forever (until about CD24) to get a 8.3mm lining before doing the transfer. 

If I get another BFN she suggested I try a FET cycle with only taking Clomid, which would mimic a more natural cycle (I don't ovulate on my own, so as natural as can be for me), whereby my body produces the estrogen necessary to build my lining. I think I would still have to take progesterone. I've gotten pregnant on clomid three times before, so she thought that maybe a lining grown with clomid, versus one grown with delestrogen might make a difference. 

Just curious if this theory was tried by anyone else and what the result was.


----------



## sarahincanada

sorry I dont know the answer to that (I did estrogen and progesterone and my lining was good and had transfer on CD 17) but big :hugs::hugs::hugs: for your bfn. 
have you tried acupuncture? I think that really helped me.


----------



## RGN

Thanks for the reply Sarah. 

I have been doing acupuncture ... but it's not covered by my insurance and after spending more than $2,000 on it over the last two months I think I'm going to stop it. I think it's actually stressing me out more to spend all that time and money on something that clearly hasn't done anything for me. I might just do one or two sessions right before and right after transfer next time. 

Another question that I forgot to ask my RE ... will I have to go on BCP for a few weeks before the FET cycles starts? She said to call them on CD 1 to get my instructions ... am hoping I will start the delestrogen on CD 2 like last time but then I just remembered that I think last time I had to go on BCP for two weeks, get another period, and then start the estrogen ...


----------



## RGN

OOooh Sarah, I just noticed you FRER in your signature! That's a GREAT line for 6dp5dt! You must be excited for your Beta ... I bet it will be a nice high number!


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi Sarah i've been popping by to see how ur doing. Any news?!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

tigerlilly said:


> Hi Sarah i've been popping by to see how ur doing. Any news?!!!!

tigerlilly, please look at the spoiler under my post :thumbup::happydance:

RGN thats too bad, I think acupuncture has really helped me. but I suppose its all down to the embryo, and if its not a good one its not meant to be. how many frosties do you have left? Im sure you will have a good one. Im not sure about the bcp thing as I was never put on them. I just called Day 1 and started for both my fresh and fet. keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

RGN..sorry about your BFN. Never heard of clomid with a FET.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sorry to hear RGN...

Sarah how are you doing?

Leaving for Blue Mountain today to celebrate my birthday, and then I come back for my FET on Monday - so excited and nervous!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Sorry to hear RGN...
> 
> Sarah how are you doing?
> 
> Leaving for Blue Mountain today to celebrate my birthday, and then I come back for my FET on Monday - so excited and nervous!!!

happy birthday for this weekend! cant wait for your transfer. Im feeling great, go for beta tomorrow and results sunday, yikes!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

PUPO with twins!!!! Only 2 made it to blast and were transferred this morning. This is it for us so I'm incredibly nervous.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

Hi All,
I was just popping in to see how everyone else is doing and trying not to read too much into body changes during the 2ww.

RGN - Sorry to hear of the bfn. I have never heard of using Clomid with a FET. Clomid completely did not work for me, so we ditched that drug early on.

Sarahincanada - congrats on your BFP!!! I am so excited for you! :happydance:

ILuvBabies200- Good luck to you, lots of sticky thoughts headed your way! :dust:

I don't go for my beta until 2/2. I have all of my usual progesterone symptoms (nausea, sore BB, headache, bloating) but I have been having some unusual and promising signs that I only had with my last bfp: fall on my face exhaustion for the last 4 days, cramps on and off, butterflies in my tummy, and runny nose on and off. I actually woke up with an intense pain, what I can only describe as a charlie horse in my uterus a few nights ago (5dpt) - which I am hoping was the little bean burrowing in for the next 9 months. I don't want to POAS since I had my last hcg injection only 4 days ago and I am not sure if that will still be in my system. I am usually a really patient person, but *arghhh* I hate the wait!

Anyone else having some symptoms that are out of the ordinary?


----------



## sarahincanada

Ive not been feeling much apart from the sore boobs but had that every month on progesterone. however I have noticed a different warm burning feeling right where my uterus is....I know its there as its where she held the ultrasound wand for the transfer. Ive never had this before, so now that I have it Im thinking ahhhh this is what it feels like. I get my beta results tomorrow so will update then [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> Ive not been feeling much apart from the sore boobs but had that every month on progesterone. however I have noticed a different warm burning feeling right where my uterus is....I know its there as its where she held the ultrasound wand for the transfer. Ive never had this before, so now that I have it Im thinking ahhhh this is what it feels like. I get my beta results tomorrow so will update then [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Can't wait to hear!!!!

Me-Feeling crampy today. Anyone else have this?? It worries me...


----------



## sarahincanada

I didnt but there was another girl on here who mentioned lots of cramping and she got her bfp. try not to worry :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> I didnt but there was another girl on here who mentioned lots of cramping and she got her bfp. try not to worry :flower:

It's coming and going! I am so nervous for next week!!


----------



## 2long2wait

Whoo im rather excited I had my first and hopefully last FET on Friday 27th and I was so worried my frosty wouldnt survive the thaw but it did. Apparently only took 20mins which is why they didnt call me until the day of the transfer (you can imagine I was freaking out). 

So now im in the 2ww hell the clinic has not given me a date to come in and test but im assuming maybe 9 or 10 days from Friday given it was a 6 day blasocyst?

Congrats to those with the BFP and commiserations for the BFN.

I did a natural cycle i.e. one that I was on no injectables. I did start 200mg projesterone suppositories twice a day post ovulation (which was on day 20 rather late).

At my clinic they only do FET two way unmedicated or medicated with Gonal F similar to an IVF cycle. Having two failed IVF and two natural pregnancies (both ended in miscarrage) my DR thinks perhaps my body doesnt like the medicated cycles which is why I chose to go natural.

Ive been having light twinges, but to be honest I had these with the unsuccessful fresh iVF so I dont put it down to success or not.

I have been eating pinapple core for the past three days and will continue for another two.

On the comments about accupuncture. Im also in two minds about that. Its expensive and I did it last cycle and it just stressed me out more trying to fit it in with work and having needles stuck in me all for 150 bucks a pop...I have not done it this cycle.


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Sorry to hear RGN...
> 
> Sarah how are you doing?
> 
> Leaving for Blue Mountain today to celebrate my birthday, and then I come back for my FET on Monday - so excited and nervous!!!

Dis3tnd hope you had a great weekend! I was up there yesterday skiing was a great day and a great stress reliever, good luck with the transfer tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I did Springy! It was lots of fun, and we got to enjoy the Scandinav spa, mani, pedi, massage.... lots of relaxation! We came back in time for acupuncture this morning, doing it the day before and right after transfer.

Blue Mountain was so gorgeous this weekend wasn't it? Funny you were there too!

Thanks for the well wishes, feels good to know people are rooting for me! Anxious but trying to be positive....

How are you holding up?


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> I did Springy! It was lots of fun, and we got to enjoy the Scandinav spa, mani, pedi, massage.... lots of relaxation! We came back in time for acupuncture this morning, doing it the day before and right after transfer.
> 
> Blue Mountain was so gorgeous this weekend wasn't it? Funny you were there too!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, feels good to know people are rooting for me! Anxious but trying to be positive....
> 
> How are you holding up?

I'm ok .... had a rough weekend and I just want to get into the IVF process. It is taking FOREVER to get here!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

You're in the home stretch now! It'll be here before you know it, and then stimms makes the time go beyond fast!


----------



## Kelly9

hi, I'll be doing a FET in march (ish) depending on my cycles. I did ICSI in Aug/Sept 2011 and got pregnant but we sadly lost our daughter Hannah at 18 weeks from a sacrococcygeal teratoma. I'm anxious to be pregnant again and so worried that our FET won't work. We have 8 day 3 embies frozen. Just in limbo waiting on the wait list for our clinic it's 2-3 months. I expect to be calling in for the second time near the end of feb and hopefully then we'll be offered treatment for march.


----------



## sarahincanada

Kelly9 said:


> hi, I'll be doing a FET in march (ish) depending on my cycles. I did ICSI in Aug/Sept 2011 and got pregnant but we sadly lost our daughter Hannah at 18 weeks from a sacrococcygeal teratoma. I'm anxious to be pregnant again and so worried that our FET won't work. We have 8 day 3 embies frozen. Just in limbo waiting on the wait list for our clinic it's 2-3 months. I expect to be calling in for the second time near the end of feb and hopefully then we'll be offered treatment for march.

oh Im so sorry, thats very sad :hugs::hugs::hugs: what is a sacrococcygeal teratoma? Im sure your FET will work for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

It's a tumour that in our case was growing off of Hannah's tailbone, it was very big and aggressive in growth and very vascular, because of it's growth and huge supply of blood to the tumour I was flown to Toronto for fetal surgery to cut the blood flow to the tumour which was putting pressure on Hannah's heart. Sadly she only lived a short while after the surgery.

I don't want to get my hopes up for the FET if it doesn't work, I don't think I could handle to have everything taken from me again.


----------



## isla_b

Sarah - looks like having 4BB blasts transferred on the 19th was the key. I also got my BFP today. So excited! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly-that is heartbreaking. major hugs and prayers!

Isla-congrats!


----------



## sarahincanada

Kelly9 said:


> It's a tumour that in our case was growing off of Hannah's tailbone, it was very big and aggressive in growth and very vascular, because of it's growth and huge supply of blood to the tumour I was flown to Toronto for fetal surgery to cut the blood flow to the tumour which was putting pressure on Hannah's heart. Sadly she only lived a short while after the surgery.
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up for the FET if it doesn't work, I don't think I could handle to have everything taken from me again.

wow that is so sad :hugs: I hope that your FET works :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Me too. We just got Hannah's ashes today :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

Kelly9 said:


> Me too. We just got Hannah's ashes today :cry:

:cry: she will be looking over you and will care for her little brother or sister :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springy

Kelly your story is heart breaking. I will cross all my fingers and toes that your FET works :hugs: you deserve some good news and good luck


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks springy. My name is Tiffany by the way or Tiff or kelly, which ever you prefer. A bfp from our first FET would definitely help.


----------



## 2long2wait

Kelly so sorry to hear of your loss. I have lost two myself but not as far along as you I can only imagine what that must have been like. I am amazed and inspired you are so strong to be back on board and continue your journey to what is hopefully a new healthy pregnancy! Wishing you all the best of luck!!!

I am on day 6 post 6Day Blastocyst frozen transfer and im driving myself crazy wondering if this one has worked (previous 2 fresh did not).


----------



## 2long2wait

Sarah
How many weeks will you be on 20 Feb? It seams like a long wait to see if how the pregnancy is going!!! 

Besides the FET was there anything different you did this cycle to your fresh cycle to make it work? Did you put two or one back each time?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BFN day 10.... Please God let this baby be there.


----------



## sarahincanada

2long2wait said:


> Sarah
> How many weeks will you be on 20 Feb? It seams like a long wait to see if how the pregnancy is going!!!
> 
> Besides the FET was there anything different you did this cycle to your fresh cycle to make it work? Did you put two or one back each time?

hi :kiss: I will be 6-7 weeks which is when they should be able to detect a heartbeat....thats why they wait till that time. Some do scans before to see if they can see a sac, but its really the 6-7 week scan that can tell you more info so thats what my clinic does.

My FET was a little different....they had me on baby aspirin and estrogen which I wasnt on in my fresh cycle. and I was on a higher dose of progesterone. Also I did acupuncture, I started a month before the FET and I think that really helped calm my body. She said its hard to get pregnant when your nervous system is out of wack and acupuncture brings it into balance.

I put in 2 blasts for my fresh, but only 1 for my FET. I really wanted a singleton pregnancy so I decided to try single transfers for a while. I had 8 frozen so I felt I could take my time. I was nervous though as it cuts down the chances, but I thought to myself if I get a bfn I only have to wait 2 weeks until I have another transfer (I could have done FETs every month with no gap).


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BFN day 10.... Please God let this baby be there.

its still early, dont worry! and I found I would get a bfn in the morning but lines starting apperaring later. Are you using frer? as my internet cheapies didnt show anything till later.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> BFN day 10.... Please God let this baby be there.
> 
> its still early, dont worry! and I found I would get a bfn in the morning but lines starting apperaring later. Are you using frer? as my internet cheapies didnt show anything till later.Click to expand...

I've got numerous brands here. I have Target early response, Equate early response and Clear Blue. Plus Clear Blue digitals but those are only once a pregnancy is confirmed. I want to snap a pic like I did for DS.


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> BFN day 10.... Please God let this baby be there.
> 
> its still early, dont worry! and I found I would get a bfn in the morning but lines starting apperaring later. Are you using frer? as my internet cheapies didnt show anything till later.Click to expand...
> 
> I've got numerous brands here. I have Target early response, Equate early response and Clear Blue. Plus Clear Blue digitals but those are only once a pregnancy is confirmed. I want to snap a pic like I did for DS.Click to expand...

I dont know how those other brands compare, are some of them the blue crosses or all the double red lines? all I know is my first response early response picked up early :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> BFN day 10.... Please God let this baby be there.
> 
> its still early, dont worry! and I found I would get a bfn in the morning but lines starting apperaring later. Are you using frer? as my internet cheapies didnt show anything till later.Click to expand...
> 
> I've got numerous brands here. I have Target early response, Equate early response and Clear Blue. Plus Clear Blue digitals but those are only once a pregnancy is confirmed. I want to snap a pic like I did for DS.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know how those other brands compare, are some of them the blue crosses or all the double red lines? all I know is my first response early response picked up early :thumbup:Click to expand...


Some are pluses some are just one line! I just did a blue dye test Equate early result and I swear to God there is something there!!! I almost can't breathe looking at it! Then I did a digital and it said Not Pregnant. I'm pretty diluted now though. I really think tomorrow is the day I will know!


----------



## sarahincanada

oh dont waste a digital yet! mine was on 6dp but Id been getting lines from 4dp so they were quite dark. the digitals are far less sensitive, they need 25-50 of hcg to come up positive.
the cross blue dye ones are not very good tests....people seem to hate them on here as they give evaps or dont show anything early. can you get any first response early response tests??


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't wish a stillbirth on anyone or even a late loss. It was horrible I still have nightmares about it and flash backs. But I really don't want to bring everyone down in this thread so I'll stop now. I got my bfp with Hannah at 8 or 9 dpo which would be 5 or 6dp3dt. I used an IC the first time I tested and got the faintest line ever I didn't even count it, it was so faint then I used frer's to test but my HCG was also high 358 at 13 or 14dpo. Most people don't have HCG that high that early without having twins. We put two back and we'll be putting 2 back at day 3 again when we get into the clinic. As much as I would love a singleton pregnancy after going through what I did and the scares after I would be very happy with twins cause then me and dh would be done. As much as I loved being pregnant I'd rather have one less pregnancy at this point to have the 3 kids I've always wanted and really I was half way through this one before we lost Hannah so I will have had almost 3 complete pregnancies if I did have twins.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> oh dont waste a digital yet! mine was on 6dp but Id been getting lines from 4dp so they were quite dark. the digitals are far less sensitive, they need 25-50 of hcg to come up positive.
> the cross blue dye ones are not very good tests....people seem to hate them on here as they give evaps or dont show anything early. can you get any first response early response tests??

It was either a line pregnant or no line pregnant. No cross... I still hear stories on evap lines on the blue dye tests. So it scares me!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> I wouldn't wish a stillbirth on anyone or even a late loss. It was horrible I still have nightmares about it and flash backs. But I really don't want to bring everyone down in this thread so I'll stop now. I got my bfp with Hannah at 8 or 9 dpo which would be 5 or 6dp3dt. I used an IC the first time I tested and got the faintest line ever I didn't even count it, it was so faint then I used frer's to test but my HCG was also high 358 at 13 or 14dpo. Most people don't have HCG that high that early without having twins. We put two back and we'll be putting 2 back at day 3 again when we get into the clinic. As much as I would love a singleton pregnancy after going through what I did and the scares after I would be very happy with twins cause then me and dh would be done. As much as I loved being pregnant I'd rather have one less pregnancy at this point to have the 3 kids I've always wanted and really I was half way through this one before we lost Hannah so I will have had almost 3 complete pregnancies if I did have twins.



My mom lost my sister at 7 1/2 months gestation. It was brutal! They did an emergency c-section because she had dangerously low levels of amniotic fluid. Turns out her kidneys were failing. 3 days later they pulled her off life support. Devastating....


----------



## bballbaby

Hello! I was skimming through your thread and wondered if anyone was trying for baby #2 via FET. I had great success with the FET after my fresh cycle failed. I have a 6 month daughter now. So they do work!! :) I am hoping to start this spring/summer for #2 with my remaining frosties. I just wondered if anyone was in this same situation. What do you have to do to get your body ready for another cycle. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

bballbaby I'm trying to conceive baby #3 with FET hopefully no later then march but maybe april. I have a son at home and an angel daughter. I've never done FET though as our daughter was conceived off our fresh cycle so we may be close in cycling together.


----------



## bballbaby

Kelly - I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: My 6 month old daughter is from the FET from my first fresh IVF. I have 10 embryos left and hope to be blessed with another child. I am breastfeeding now and was figuring out I may need a few months after stopping that to get my hormones to reset before starting another cycle. We may end up around the same month! I am hoping for a spring/summer FET. We have MF infertility.


----------



## Kelly9

We also have MF infertility. Will the clinic let you take the meds for FET while bf'ing? It may be worth looking into also to see if they're safe for bf'ing if you don't completely wean. I like seeing FET success stories cause I worry that we'll get nothing but bfn's now, I can't take any more heart ache. We have 8 days three embies frozen so I am hoping to get at least one baby out of them, two would be best though.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

Hi Ladies!

I go in for my beta tomorrow. I was optimistic because I was having a lot of 'symptoms', but yesterday I had flu-like symptoms (achy, sore muscles, sore throat) and then today all of my symptoms disappeared (except sore bb's & backache). Now, I'm not feeling very positive. I guess we'll see, but since this is my last attempt I am trying to get to a place in my head to be ok with either result - I have a bottle of wine chilled just in case I need help coping :)


----------



## sarahincanada

good luck MaybeBaby4Me
honestly Im not having many symptoms at all. the sore boobs are from the progesterone and apart from that nothing much so dont go by that! when will you know the results?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I go in for my beta tomorrow. I was optimistic because I was having a lot of 'symptoms', but yesterday I had flu-like symptoms (achy, sore muscles, sore throat) and then today all of my symptoms disappeared (except sore bb's & backache). Now, I'm not feeling very positive. I guess we'll see, but since this is my last attempt I am trying to get to a place in my head to be ok with either result - I have a bottle of wine chilled just in case I need help coping :)

Good luck hon! Have you tested at all?


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck. 

Is anyone waiting to do FET besides bballbaby? Or are we the only ones?


----------



## 2long2wait

All
Ok im doing a poll to take a HPT or not! My first two fresh cycles I took them and got BFN. This time im a bit supersticious and thinking if I wait and dont take one maybe I will get my BFP!! 

Officially 7 days Post 6day Blastocyst FET. Symptoms -not many, boobs huge slight twinges like really light period pain but only every so often. today I had a huge shooting pain accross my lower back and have had a headache all day. 

Im so desperate for this to work!!!

For the ladies going for no2/3 FET having been pregnant before your changes are super good! Wishing you all the best!

I would love to have twins but Im super scared also as my Girlfriend just had them at 27 weeks which is quite common with twins and they were lucky to survive. In saying that ive always been putting one in and next time im putting two in as I hope to increase my changes becuase as i mentioned before IM DESPERATE lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Kelly9 I think most of us have done out FETs already and theres a couple of people waiting for their results. Im sure more will join as I think this is the only FET thread on here.

2long2wait when is your beta? personally I wanted to test as 1. I couldnt wait 9 days without knowing anything and 2. I wanted to be gently let down incase it was a bfn...didnt want to just find out from the beta. If totally up to you, I wouldnt be supersticious...its either implanted or not. I would recommend the first response early response as it picked up my bfp early. Yours should show up. If you would feel terrible to get a bfn then wait to your beta. :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Ok I'm 3dp5dt and going crazy with this wait already!!! I just want to know, and I'm feeling worried cause I haven't really been 'taking things easy' and have been up and about....

I just wanna know, I feel nothing right now, not even sore boobs from the progesterone.... sigh

What day do you think I can test?? I'll be going in for beta on Monday, 7dp5dt.....


----------



## sarahincanada

I started getting lines from 4dp5dt, but some people dont get them till later. you are almost there!!


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 did you test today???


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I did a pink dye test today and the faintest line is there. So faint that it wouldn't show if I took a pic. Dh saw it so I hope it's real! I woke up and first thing was throwing up. I'm having dizzy spells and my boobs are killing me! I'll do anything for this baby!!!


----------



## bballbaby

looks like it us just us for now :) i called the clinic and i have to have 2 cycles once i'm finished breastfeeding before i can call and get the prelim. testing done. then i could start my FET with my 3rd cycle. 

sending prayers to all of you ladies waiting for your news! i had to test...with my last frozen i tested 10 days past 3 day transfer and got my positive on my hpt. 2 implanted but one never developed a strong heartbeat and we lost one of them around 10 weeks. i couldn't wait until the beta :)


----------



## sarahincanada

bballbaby said:


> looks like it us just us for now :) i called the clinic and i have to have 2 cycles once i'm finished breastfeeding before i can call and get the prelim. testing done. then i could start my FET with my 3rd cycle.
> 
> sending prayers to all of you ladies waiting for your news! i had to test...with my last frozen i tested 10 days past 3 day transfer and got my positive on my hpt. 2 implanted but one never developed a strong heartbeat and we lost one of them around 10 weeks. i couldn't wait until the beta :)

please keep in touch, if this pregnancy goes well I will want to use some of my frosties for our 2nd baby. I will be 40 when I give birth, I didnt know you had to wait till after breastfeeding. Oh well my blasts are made with 39 year old eggs so it doesnt really matter my age when we transfer!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> looks like it us just us for now :) i called the clinic and i have to have 2 cycles once i'm finished breastfeeding before i can call and get the prelim. testing done. then i could start my FET with my 3rd cycle.
> 
> sending prayers to all of you ladies waiting for your news! i had to test...with my last frozen i tested 10 days past 3 day transfer and got my positive on my hpt. 2 implanted but one never developed a strong heartbeat and we lost one of them around 10 weeks. i couldn't wait until the beta :)
> 
> please keep in touch, if this pregnancy goes well I will want to use some of my frosties for our 2nd baby. I will be 40 when I give birth, I didnt know you had to wait till after breastfeeding. Oh well my blasts are made with 39 year old eggs so it doesnt really matter my age when we transfer!!!Click to expand...

It's just not good for the nursing baby to be exposed to the hormones taken. That and I just can't imagine being pregnant again with a 6 month old! :winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> looks like it us just us for now :) i called the clinic and i have to have 2 cycles once i'm finished breastfeeding before i can call and get the prelim. testing done. then i could start my FET with my 3rd cycle.
> 
> sending prayers to all of you ladies waiting for your news! i had to test...with my last frozen i tested 10 days past 3 day transfer and got my positive on my hpt. 2 implanted but one never developed a strong heartbeat and we lost one of them around 10 weeks. i couldn't wait until the beta :)
> 
> please keep in touch, if this pregnancy goes well I will want to use some of my frosties for our 2nd baby. I will be 40 when I give birth, I didnt know you had to wait till after breastfeeding. Oh well my blasts are made with 39 year old eggs so it doesnt really matter my age when we transfer!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just not good for the nursing baby to be exposed to the hormones taken. That and I just can't imagine being pregnant again with a 6 month old! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Its just with a fet I was only on progesterone and estrogen which is similar to a natural pregnancy. Ive left it a bit late and want to pop them out asap!! although I might change my mind when I have no sleep :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> looks like it us just us for now :) i called the clinic and i have to have 2 cycles once i'm finished breastfeeding before i can call and get the prelim. testing done. then i could start my FET with my 3rd cycle.
> 
> sending prayers to all of you ladies waiting for your news! i had to test...with my last frozen i tested 10 days past 3 day transfer and got my positive on my hpt. 2 implanted but one never developed a strong heartbeat and we lost one of them around 10 weeks. i couldn't wait until the beta :)
> 
> please keep in touch, if this pregnancy goes well I will want to use some of my frosties for our 2nd baby. I will be 40 when I give birth, I didnt know you had to wait till after breastfeeding. Oh well my blasts are made with 39 year old eggs so it doesnt really matter my age when we transfer!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just not good for the nursing baby to be exposed to the hormones taken. That and I just can't imagine being pregnant again with a 6 month old! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Its just with a fet I was only on progesterone and estrogen which is similar to a natural pregnancy. Ive left it a bit late and want to pop them out asap!! although I might change my mind when I have no sleep :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha!!! We started with #2 when Destiny was a year. Everybody had their comments. Even the RE was hesitant. Then it took 3 years.... In that time though dh lost his job and we couldn't pursue IVF. When he finally did get a job, I was fed up with failed IUI's and moved right to IVF.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

Hey everyone,
I just got my beta and it's >400! :happydance::happydance::happydance: The nurse said they have to dilute my blood (not sure why) and were going to test for progesterone and e2 levels. I am still in shock! I thought for sure I was out and I never did a POAS, so I am completely surprised. I go back in on Sat. to see if it's doubling. I am 12dp blast transfer, so I that would put me about 17 dpo for beta levels, is that right?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just got my beta and it's >400! :happydance::happydance::happydance: The nurse said they have to dilute my blood (not sure why) and were going to test for progesterone and e2 levels. I am still in shock! I thought for sure I was out and I never did a POAS, so I am completely surprised. I go back in on Sat. to see if it's doubling. I am 12dp blast transfer, so I that would put me about 17 dpo for beta levels, is that right?

What an awesome surprise!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just got my beta and it's >400! :happydance::happydance::happydance: The nurse said they have to dilute my blood (not sure why) and were going to test for progesterone and e2 levels. I am still in shock! I thought for sure I was out and I never did a POAS, so I am completely surprised. I go back in on Sat. to see if it's doubling. I am 12dp blast transfer, so I that would put me about 17 dpo for beta levels, is that right?

great news!! I was 442 at 16dpo so about the same
congrats!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats.

bballbaby you're not pregnant right now right? Your profile say expecting but based off your post I would think that was from your first?

I'll be down regging to shut down my ovaries then on estrogen to grow my lining then progesterone after so similar to you Sarah. 

I would guess they wouldn't want the baby getting any of those meds through bm. My son self weaned at 10 months which is when we started pursuing ICSI for our second. My husband and I were naturally ttc when my period came back 3 month post partum, we were hoping to be lucky again and have another natural miracle but it didn't happen so we stepped in, in the hopes of having our kids close together and it would have worked had we not lost our girl. Now if i get pg from FET on the first try our son will be about 2.5 years old.


----------



## 2long2wait

ALL
Well today I finally caved and because I was suppoesd to be going to a farewell tonight I thought maybe I should just check so I dont feel bad for not drinking for no reason. So I think I worked out days wrong but today I am officially 7 days Post 6 day Blastocyst and

BFN :( definately no sign of a line at all on a first response I think I cant remember I just POAS waited saw no line kicked the door and chucked it in the bin im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO utterlly destroyed this was my one and only Frosty and I just think if I cant get pregnant from fresh cycles and now I cant from Frozen cycles then I have no hope!!! 

I didnt drink anyway somewhere something inside is still hoping for a miracle as long as AF hasnt shown up. But I tihnk im being unrealistic.....7 days post 6 day transfer is like 13 Days post ovulation and it would be showing up now right?


----------



## 2long2wait

ALL
Well today I finally caved and because I was suppoesd to be going to a farewell tonight I thought maybe I should just check so I dont feel bad for not drinking for no reason. So I think I worked out days wrong but today I am officially 7 days Post 6 day Blastocyst and

BFN :( definately no sign of a line at all on a first response I think I cant remember I just POAS waited saw no line kicked the door and chucked it in the bin im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO utterlly destroyed this was my one and only Frosty and I just think if I cant get pregnant from fresh cycles and now I cant from Frozen cycles then I have no hope!!! 

I didnt drink anyway somewhere something inside is still hoping for a miracle as long as AF hasnt shown up. But I tihnk im being unrealistic.....7 days post 6 day transfer is like 13 Days post ovulation and it would be showing up now right?


----------



## sarahincanada

2long2wait said:


> ALL
> Well today I finally caved and because I was suppoesd to be going to a farewell tonight I thought maybe I should just check so I dont feel bad for not drinking for no reason. So I think I worked out days wrong but today I am officially 7 days Post 6 day Blastocyst and
> 
> BFN :( definately no sign of a line at all on a first response I think I cant remember I just POAS waited saw no line kicked the door and chucked it in the bin im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO utterlly destroyed this was my one and only Frosty and I just think if I cant get pregnant from fresh cycles and now I cant from Frozen cycles then I have no hope!!!
> 
> I didnt drink anyway somewhere something inside is still hoping for a miracle as long as AF hasnt shown up. But I tihnk im being unrealistic.....7 days post 6 day transfer is like 13 Days post ovulation and it would be showing up now right?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
you would think it would show up by now, but theres definitely people who dont get positives till day of beta or after. so you can keep some hope but also prepare yourself that its a bfn.
you've had some losses before...did you test then and when did you get your bfp?
keeping FX'd for you


----------



## bballbaby

Kelly9 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> bballbaby you're not pregnant right now right? Your profile say expecting but based off your post I would think that was from your first?
> 
> I'll be down regging to shut down my ovaries then on estrogen to grow my lining then progesterone after so similar to you Sarah.
> 
> I would guess they wouldn't want the baby getting any of those meds through bm. My son self weaned at 10 months which is when we started pursuing ICSI for our second. My husband and I were naturally ttc when my period came back 3 month post partum, we were hoping to be lucky again and have another natural miracle but it didn't happen so we stepped in, in the hopes of having our kids close together and it would have worked had we not lost our girl. Now if i get pg from FET on the first try our son will be about 2.5 years old.


Kelly - no I am not expecting...I have to update everything again...yeah i don't want to rush into anything but doing it in about 6 months or so works well with my schedule....always planning and then throwing out the plan and then planning again :) My sister and I are about 2.5 yrs. apart and I love it. I pray your FET works! :) It is so exciting to try again and nerve wracking at the same time!


----------



## bballbaby

sarahincanada said:


> bballbaby said:
> 
> 
> looks like it us just us for now :) i called the clinic and i have to have 2 cycles once i'm finished breastfeeding before i can call and get the prelim. testing done. then i could start my FET with my 3rd cycle.
> 
> sending prayers to all of you ladies waiting for your news! i had to test...with my last frozen i tested 10 days past 3 day transfer and got my positive on my hpt. 2 implanted but one never developed a strong heartbeat and we lost one of them around 10 weeks. i couldn't wait until the beta :)
> 
> please keep in touch, if this pregnancy goes well I will want to use some of my frosties for our 2nd baby. I will be 40 when I give birth, I didnt know you had to wait till after breastfeeding. Oh well my blasts are made with 39 year old eggs so it doesnt really matter my age when we transfer!!!Click to expand...

will do! congrats on your little bean :) :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I guess I'll be doing it a bit before you then but still we're the only ones left, unless any of you will be doing it again if FET doesn't work? 

I"m sorry you got a bfn, I hope it's just not showing up for you.


----------



## 2long2wait

Well AF showed up today im so upset cant stop crying I just dont understand why nothing works!

Dr wants to try Follitism next instead of Gonal. Anyone had success with one over the other?


----------



## Kelly9

I used Gonal and it worked for me but I know people who did a fresh cycle then a frozen cycle (or 2) and got BFN's but then got pregnant on their second fresh cycle. There is still hope, it's just for some of us it takes a little longer. Hang in there.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

2long2wait said:


> Well AF showed up today im so upset cant stop crying I just dont understand why nothing works!
> 
> Dr wants to try Follitism next instead of Gonal. Anyone had success with one over the other?

So sorry to hear. I think the emotional roller coaster of IVF's (& BFN's) is probably one of the hardest things to emotionally endure. 

I haven't tried Gonal (I used Bravelle the first round), this second time I used Follistim and got a chemical last month and a BFP this month. I also included daily CoEnzyme Q-10 supplements this time (b/c of my age). So, I am not sure what to attribute the success to, but this time egg quality was much better.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

So when I went in for my second blood draw, I got my official beta for my first test, which was 1015 (13dp5dfet). The RE said that was one of the highest he has seen in a while. He said it could mean twins :shock: or the embryo is healthy & just producing a lot of HCG. My repeat done today was 1896. Since this is my first go around, can anyone shed some light on the beta thing? Should I only be concerned if it isn't doubling appropriately?


----------



## sarahincanada

2long2wait
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I used gonal f, perhaps the switch will be good for you?

MaybeBaby4Me my beta at 16dpo was 442, so I guess 2 days later it could have been about 900 which is close to yours. Seeing as it was pretty high perhaps thats why it didnt double? its very close to double so Im sure everything will be fine...when is your first scan?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

2long2wait said:


> Well AF showed up today im so upset cant stop crying I just dont understand why nothing works!
> 
> Dr wants to try Follitism next instead of Gonal. Anyone had success with one over the other?

I did Follistim in December with my IVF! It worked well! I've never tried Gonal though. We also used Menopur with that same cycle.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> So when I went in for my second blood draw, I got my official beta for my first test, which was 1015 (13dp5dfet). The RE said that was one of the highest he has seen in a while. He said it could mean twins :shock: or the embryo is healthy & just producing a lot of HCG. My repeat done today was 1896. Since this is my first go around, can anyone shed some light on the beta thing? Should I only be concerned if it isn't doubling appropriately?

That is really high! I am betting twins for you!


----------



## Kelly9

I had high HCG counts to when I did IVF and I didn't have twins I think mine were similar to yours my first was 358 at 13dpo I think my other was around 2000 18 or 19 dpo, mine at some point didn't quiet double either it fell short by about 1 or 2 hundred but baby was growing so I wouldn't worry you just barely missed doubling.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

sarahincanada said:


> 2long2wait
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I used gonal f, perhaps the switch will be good for you?
> 
> MaybeBaby4Me my beta at 16dpo was 442, so I guess 2 days later it could have been about 900 which is close to yours. Seeing as it was pretty high perhaps thats why it didnt double? its very close to double so Im sure everything will be fine...when is your first scan?

The RE said the scan will be soon. He didn't give a date yet. I think I've had such bad luck with past cycle's, he's just taking it one appt at a time. I go in on wed for another beta, so I am guessing my scan will be the following week. 

I saw your scan is on the 20th. FX'ed for you! I think we had our transfers a day apart. It is nice to have someone going through this same process together! :dance:


----------



## sa2610

I just had my first fresh IVF cycle and it failed. We have two frosties and I was wondering if many have had success with a frozen? it seems like if a fresh wouldn't work, why or how would a frozen?? They are two 8-cell blasts. We had transferred two excellent expandin blasts 10 days ago and I got a bfn. I really am worried about going thru this emotional pain again but I want to at least give it a try if there is a chance. my re said there is a 40% chance but he's "optimistic". I don't understand all of this. Also----when will I be able to start the frozen cycle? AF started today. :( I had hopes to not see her again til November 2012 :(


----------



## sa2610

sarahincanada said:


> I thought Id start a thread for those doing FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer). My 1st fresh cycle of IVF failed but luckily I got 8 frosties. I will be doing a FET in January.
> 
> Would love to hear from people who had success with FET for inspiration, and those who will be doing FET in the next few months please join in. The protocols are different to fresh cycles so we could support eachother here.
> 
> :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:
> *
> FET in January 2012*
> 
> *sarahincanada*
> _Tried 3 IUI's with clomid/injectables: BFN
> 1st IVF Nov 2011, 10 blasts, 2 transferred, 8 frozen: BFN
> 1st FET Jan 2012_
> 
> *ILuvBabies200*
> _1 IUI in July with injectables BFN
> 1st IVF in November no transfer 9 embryos frozen
> 1st FET tentatively for January_
> 
> *Missy01*
> _IUI#1 - 25mg clomid, 2 mature follicles - BFN
> 1st IVF - October 2011, 9 eggs collected, 8 fertilised, 4 blasts, 1 transferred (ended in chemical), 3 frozen.
> 1st FET - November / December - progesterone and oestrogen - BFN.
> 2nd FET / (or perhaps fresh cycle) - January 2012_
> 
> *RGN*
> _1st IVF in Nov. 2011 with PGS. 57 eggs collected (OHSS); 33 fertilized; 12 blasts; 10 chromosomally normal.
> FET in December cancelled due to thin lining, starting medications earlier in next cycle_
> 
> *Tinks*
> _1st IVF/ICSI October 2011 - 1 embryo transfered (BFN) & only 2 frozen.
> Planning FET for Jan/Feb 2012_
> 
> *FaithMommy
> _Nell
> Dis3tnd
> InJ2012
> *

Please add me to the list:

SAsarah
IVF#1 BFN
FET#1 Feb. 2012


----------



## Kelly9

I know quiet a few who've had success with FET. I am also worried about it though except we'd gotten a bfp with our fresh. My take on things is more if it worked with the fresh how can I be so lucky to think it would work on a FET to. Some clinics make you wait three cycles to start again and some only one so it just depends on your clinic. I'd call and get a follow up as soon as possible cause thats how you'll find out about whats next. Hopefully you can do it soon so we can have some more buddies cycling, right now it's just me and bballbaby.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sa2610 said:


> I just had my first fresh IVF cycle and it failed. We have two frosties and I was wondering if many have had success with a frozen? it seems like if a fresh wouldn't work, why or how would a frozen?? They are two 8-cell blasts. We had transferred two excellent expandin blasts 10 days ago and I got a bfn. I really am worried about going thru this emotional pain again but I want to at least give it a try if there is a chance. my re said there is a 40% chance but he's "optimistic". I don't understand all of this. Also----when will I be able to start the frozen cycle? AF started today. :( I had hopes to not see her again til November 2012 :(

My son was from a frozen and my current pregnancy was a frozen. Definitely have faith! :hugs:


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

sa2610 said:


> I just had my first fresh IVF cycle and it failed. We have two frosties and I was wondering if many have had success with a frozen? it seems like if a fresh wouldn't work, why or how would a frozen?? They are two 8-cell blasts. We had transferred two excellent expandin blasts 10 days ago and I got a bfn. I really am worried about going thru this emotional pain again but I want to at least give it a try if there is a chance. my re said there is a 40% chance but he's "optimistic". I don't understand all of this. Also----when will I be able to start the frozen cycle? AF started today. :( I had hopes to not see her again til November 2012 :(

My RE said FET can be more successful than fresh because the uterine lining can be "custom made" and the body isn't under as much stress. I did my FET immediately after my failed (chemical) IVF, which resulted in a :bfp: 

Keep the faith for as long as its emotionally healthy. I had all but given up this last attempt, so you never know.


----------



## peartree

Hi all! 

I will be going for a FET in mid April - will start down regging end of this month. We have 6 day 2 embies frozen from our first ICSI cycle which gave us Pearette who is now 14 months old. I stopped bf her in early Jan - our consultant just said that i had to have stopped bf, he didnt day how long i had to have weaned her for? 

kelly9 - I'm really sorry to hear of your loss... :( 
I think I remember you from a LTTTC buddy thread?


----------



## sarahincanada

sa2610 said:


> I just had my first fresh IVF cycle and it failed. We have two frosties and I was wondering if many have had success with a frozen? it seems like if a fresh wouldn't work, why or how would a frozen?? They are two 8-cell blasts. We had transferred two excellent expandin blasts 10 days ago and I got a bfn. I really am worried about going thru this emotional pain again but I want to at least give it a try if there is a chance. my re said there is a 40% chance but he's "optimistic". I don't understand all of this. Also----when will I be able to start the frozen cycle? AF started today. :( I had hopes to not see her again til November 2012 :(

hi sa2610! sorry for your failed cycle :hugs: I failed a fresh cycle in november with 2 blasts transfered, and just got a bfp on my FET from 1 blast transfered! so FETs definitely do work. Try not to think "it seems like if a fresh wouldn't work, why or how would a frozen"....each embryo/blast is different, and perhaps your stronger embryos are the ones that are frozen. 

also your body is under a lot of stress on your fresh cycle from the medications, the anesthetic from the ER, etc so I think some people dont do well with that. although I still believe that its the embryo most of the time.....an example....on day 3 I had 2 embryos in the lead, and was pushed to a day 5 transfer. those 2 embryos stopped growing on the 4th day. so if Id done a 3 day transfer with those 2 it wouldnt have worked. So perhaps the 2 blasts they put in my stopped growing, meanwhile the blasts that survive a freeze and dethaw could be better.

good luck for your FET.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey ladies, I managed to ask my GP for 2 more betas and did one on monday (they said exactly where it should be....6335) and will do one next monday....she understood that its hard to wait for the ultrasound without knowing if the beanie is growing or not, I love her!.
so my betas are as follows:

14dpo: 170
16dpo: 442
23dpo: 6335

MaybeBaby4Me are yours much higher than mine....although its hard to compare when blood is taken on different days. you might have twinnies though!!


----------



## Kelly9

I was an ltttc stalker for a long time when trying to conceive my son your name is familiar
To. I used to be apart of the four leaf clover group back in the day. 

Pearette I'm glad youre hear well be doing FET around the same time. I am hoping for down reg in march but it could be April but my down reg is about two weeks long. Is there a reason why you would start this month for transfer in April? Are you on a long protocol?


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

sarahincanada said:


> hey ladies, I managed to ask my GP for 2 more betas and did one on monday (they said exactly where it should be....6335) and will do one next monday....she understood that its hard to wait for the ultrasound without knowing if the beanie is growing or not, I love her!.
> so my betas are as follows:
> 
> 14dpo: 170
> 16dpo: 442
> 23dpo: 6335
> 
> MaybeBaby4Me are yours much higher than mine....although its hard to compare when blood is taken on different days. you might have twinnies though!!

Just got my ultrasound yesterday... and yup, twins! :happydance::happydance:
I am still freaking out a bit (a lot).

Your numbers look good. Your little bean is growing!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Just got my ultrasound yesterday... and yup, twins! :happydance::happydance:
> I am still freaking out a bit (a lot).
> 
> Your numbers look good. Your little bean is growing!!!

wow double the congrats!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

:baby:


MaybeBaby4Me said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, I managed to ask my GP for 2 more betas and did one on monday (they said exactly where it should be....6335) and will do one next monday....she understood that its hard to wait for the ultrasound without knowing if the beanie is growing or not, I love her!.
> so my betas are as follows:
> 
> 14dpo: 170
> 16dpo: 442
> 23dpo: 6335
> 
> MaybeBaby4Me are yours much higher than mine....although its hard to compare when blood is taken on different days. you might have twinnies though!!
> 
> Just got my ultrasound yesterday... and yup, twins! :happydance::happydance:
> I am still freaking out a bit (a lot).
> 
> Your numbers look good. Your little bean is growing!!!Click to expand...

Congrats on the twinners!! :baby::baby:


----------



## sa2610

Thanks iluvbabies and maybebaby! I really needed to hear positive stories. I met with RE - we are going ahead with our two frozen blasts and transfer in march. When I start next cycle I will start estrogen patches, then have a CD4 u/s, then start PIO inj (ouch?!!?) and 5 days later will transfer. 

It seems much quicker/ less invasive. I am a little worried about the PIO inj as I'm a smaller frame. We are transferring both and I wouldn't mind twins at all!! I am praying this works. 

What was your protocol for FET? Did anyone do acupuncture? I am going to my first appt Thursday. I will do anything and everything I can to help my success.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sa2610 said:


> Thanks iluvbabies and maybebaby! I really needed to hear positive stories. I met with RE - we are going ahead with our two frozen blasts and transfer in march. When I start next cycle I will start estrogen patches, then have a CD4 u/s, then start PIO inj (ouch?!!?) and 5 days later will transfer.
> 
> It seems much quicker/ less invasive. I am a little worried about the PIO inj as I'm a smaller frame. We are transferring both and I wouldn't mind twins at all!! I am praying this works.
> 
> What was your protocol for FET? Did anyone do acupuncture? I am going to my first appt Thursday. I will do anything and everything I can to help my success.

The shots hurt like hell! I've done them so many times though. 3 months for DS's pregnancy and plan to 3 months for this one. The bruises are well worth it!


----------



## Kelly9

Sa your protocol is similar to the one we'll be doing, is the PIO injection the progesterone?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> Sa your protocol is similar to the one we'll be doing, is the *PIO injection the progesterone*?

Yes... PIO = Progesterone in oil


----------



## sa2610

Sarahincanada than you so much for the encouragement-so your baby is result of FET? I'm tryig to not obsess this time around. BUT I want to be very well prepared. I want to do acu and I'm also wondering about having sex the day before transfer? I read that somewhere. I also want to eat a pineapple. 


Gaw I dread those PIO inj!!! They said they might switch me to suppos after a bfp!!! Yea Kel, cycle buddy?


----------



## sarahincanada

sa2610 said:


> Sarahincanada than you so much for the encouragement-so your baby is result of FET? I'm tryig to not obsess this time around. BUT I want to be very well prepared. I want to do acu and I'm also wondering about having sex the day before transfer? I read that somewhere. I also want to eat a pineapple.
> 
> 
> Gaw I dread those PIO inj!!! They said they might switch me to suppos after a bfp!!! Yea Kel, cycle buddy?

Hi! yes my current BFP is from my FET, I had a failed fresh cycle in November. Im hoping that as the blast survived a freeze and defrost he is a strong lil one! we will see, still early days.

I would strongly advise acupuncture, I started it 2 x a week, weeks before the FET, and went the day before and the day after my transfer. I also ate pineapple core (not the meat but the core) after my transfer. The whole FET experience was sooooo much better than the fresh, Im sure you will do well!


----------



## sa2610

Have you had your beta? I'm sorry if I missed a post. 

We only have two blasts frozen. Hope they both survive the thaw process. It seems like they'll be stronger than the ones trans during fresh. We are doing assisted hatching also. Just praying for our miracle baby. 

Did you just get pineapple from local supermarket?


----------



## sa2610

(sorry) I just saw your 'spoilers' --- love all the +++ HPTs! You have u/s soon! How exciting!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sa, I really hope so. I'm praying we get into the clinic for march but it may be the month after. I'd rather do injections of progesterone, the inserts are so disgusting! I'd rather give myself a needle once a day then shove progesterone up my who-ha 3 times a day.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sa2610 said:


> Sarahincanada than you so much for the encouragement-so your baby is result of FET? I'm tryig to not obsess this time around. BUT I want to be very well prepared. I want to do acu and I'm also wondering about having sex the day before transfer? I read that somewhere. I also want to eat a pineapple.
> 
> 
> Gaw I dread those PIO inj!!! They said they might switch me to suppos after a bfp!!! Yea Kel, cycle buddy?

Sex before transfer?? I don't see the problem but even though we were in a hotel the night before I nixed it right away. They put my legs up high and I had a speculum with a light shining in my hoo-ha. Let me tell you that if you had sex the night before, everyone in the room will know about it. :blush:


----------



## sa2610

yeah transfer was quite uncomfortable! I think this is why they're giving me a Valium
next time at our FET. I was very nervous and uncomfortable and tense. 

shots over suppos?? I guess I didn't mind the suppos. I have such a needle phobia. so scared of those needles & all the stories I've read :(


----------



## Kelly9

Needles don't scare me, I'm a nurse. The part that is the hardest is when the medication stings but it's not for long. 

We were told not to have sex but even if we did they control your cycle at our clinic so I'll be down regging and thus not able to produce an egg, I would think it would be the same for you? I think you keep taking down regging meds during the phase where they thicken your lining, at least thats what I understood, I could be wrong.


----------



## sa2610

Anyone have any news /updates? I started acupuncture. I loved it! She gave me supplements tho and my re said not to take them. Ready for AF so we can get this FET cycle started! I think from the time AF starts until the time of transfer should be about 3 weeks..? A couple weeks on Vivelle patches, 5 days of PIO them transfer. (and continue PIO)


----------



## Kelly9

I have news, at exactly 5 weeks post partum (yesterday) the witch arrived. I've called the clinic though I expect no call back this cycle, but next cycle will line me up at 2 months on the wait list and the wait list is 2-3 months long so maybe I'll be lucky and get to start process for FET in march. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sa2610

I hope you can start the FET cycle in march!


----------



## Kelly9

Me to, you're going in march to right? I so want to have someone to go through it with me.


----------



## sa2610

Yes, as soon as AF comes... I'm really trying to not obsess this time around and not stress BUT I had nightmares last night:(


----------



## Kelly9

Awww, nightmares that the witch didn't show? When is she due to come? I'm guessing early march? If we get accepted for FET in march (my period won't be here till around the 20th of march since I'm currently having her visit right now) I won't start taking meds till april if they do it the same way they do IVF. So If af shows on the 20th then I'll get a call in about a week after saying you've been accepted then on cd21 I'll start d-regging. Am I right to assume the beginning parts are the same? But instead of stimming you have a uterine lining building up period? I always thought FET would be a shorter cycle then an IVF one.


----------



## sa2610

Fet is so diff from IVF. They told me I don't need to be on bcp now, but I also don't have my tubes so there's no " what ifs " with me. As soon as AF shows I only start estrogen to help build the lining. I guess naturally we build lining anyway and the estrogen helps? Then when my lining is good, they'll have me do those dreadful PIO inj for only 5 days ... then transfer. So no down reg, no Lupron, no bcp, no stim... seems pretty simple. Maybe 3 weeks from AF to transfer? So, if you start mid-March you'll only be a week
or so behind me if they do the same for you. 

I had nightmares about dh leaving me over all of this if it doesn't work :(


----------



## Kelly9

I won't be the same for me, I'll be downregging to suppress ovulation, my clinic wants to completely control my cycle so I guess I'll do that throughout the whole cycle like I did with IVF but that being said they may start my estrogen sooner since I won't be stimming. I'll take a look on their website to see if it explains it in detail. If it doesn't then I'll find out when I'm accepted for treatment.

Don't worry about that, our husbands love us to do this for us. When we found out my husband had male factor my love for him didn't change one bit, and I would never leave him it would just mean that we would have explored other options like donor sperm or adoption.


----------



## sa2610

I found this website with a lot of information about embryos and FETs also.

https://miracleswaiting.org/factsembryos.html#q9


----------



## Kelly9

That was a very good site, it's answered all my questions regarding how they thaw etc. I'll have to make a point to ask the grade of embryo and how much fragmentation and cells are still present.

One of my embryo's was 10 cells at day 3 where normal for day three is 8, I wonder if this means it's a strong embryo or a weak one.


----------



## MaybeBaby4Me

Hi everyone,
Just thought I would give an update. I had my 6 week ultrasound on friday and it did not go well at all. Baby A did not make it (sack was shrinking) and baby B has a "borderline' enlarged yolk sack. The RE said it is usually indicative of chromosomal abnormalities incompatible with life and only gave me a 50/50 chance of not miscarrying, although we did see a heartbeat. Well, today, 3 days later my symptoms have virtually subsided, so I fear I have lost this one as well. I will know for sure next week friday for my follow up ultrasound. I have spent the last 3 days morning the loss of my babies. My husband is still optimistic so I feel very sad. This was our last attempt at IVF's, we have run out of $ and emotional capacity. I think we are moving toward being DINK's (dual income no kids) but will know for sure in a few days....

Good luck to the rest of you on your journeys. Best wishes to you all!

Lisa


----------



## Kelly9

I sincerely hope that your one baby beats the odds. Hugs.


----------



## sienna1

Lisa, I'm sorry to hear about what's going on with the embryos. It seems like it's a never-ending list of things that can derail our ability to make this dream come true. I hope you and your husband have a lot of support and get through this rough time. Take care.


----------



## sarahincanada

MaybeBaby4Me said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just thought I would give an update. I had my 6 week ultrasound on friday and it did not go well at all. Baby A did not make it (sack was shrinking) and baby B has a "borderline' enlarged yolk sack. The RE said it is usually indicative of chromosomal abnormalities incompatible with life and only gave me a 50/50 chance of not miscarrying, although we did see a heartbeat. Well, today, 3 days later my symptoms have virtually subsided, so I fear I have lost this one as well. I will know for sure next week friday for my follow up ultrasound. I have spent the last 3 days morning the loss of my babies. My husband is still optimistic so I feel very sad. This was our last attempt at IVF's, we have run out of $ and emotional capacity. I think we are moving toward being DINK's (dual income no kids) but will know for sure in a few days....
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you on your journeys. Best wishes to you all!
> 
> Lisa

oh no :hugs::hugs: I hope that the symptoms mean nothing and that the baby will make it. Ive not heard about the yolk sac thing before. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I had my 7 week ultrasound today and saw the heartbeat, it was wonderful. but still have 5 weeks to get through. Im terribly nauseous and been in bed all week.


----------



## sa2610

Lisa,
I am saying a prayer for your right now. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sarahincanada said:


> MaybeBaby4Me said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Just thought I would give an update. I had my 6 week ultrasound on friday and it did not go well at all. Baby A did not make it (sack was shrinking) and baby B has a "borderline' enlarged yolk sack. The RE said it is usually indicative of chromosomal abnormalities incompatible with life and only gave me a 50/50 chance of not miscarrying, although we did see a heartbeat. Well, today, 3 days later my symptoms have virtually subsided, so I fear I have lost this one as well. I will know for sure next week friday for my follow up ultrasound. I have spent the last 3 days morning the loss of my babies. My husband is still optimistic so I feel very sad. This was our last attempt at IVF's, we have run out of $ and emotional capacity. I think we are moving toward being DINK's (dual income no kids) but will know for sure in a few days....
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you on your journeys. Best wishes to you all!
> 
> Lisa
> 
> oh no :hugs::hugs: I hope that the symptoms mean nothing and that the baby will make it. Ive not heard about the yolk sac thing before. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I had my 7 week ultrasound today and saw the heartbeat, it was wonderful. but still have 5 weeks to get through. Im terribly nauseous and been in bed all week.Click to expand...

YAY on the hb!!!!!!!!!!!! Mine is tomorrow and I so can't wait!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Sarah, don't know if you know this but 9 weeks is the critical point not 12, if you get passed 9 weeks and baby is happy and healthy your chance of miscarriage reduces remarkably. It has to do with the placenta taking over for the yoke sac at that time I think. --> the point of me telling you this is hopefully that you won't worry to much or longer then you feel you need to.


----------



## sarahincanada

Kelly9 said:


> Sarah, don't know if you know this but 9 weeks is the critical point not 12, if you get passed 9 weeks and baby is happy and healthy your chance of miscarriage reduces remarkably. It has to do with the placenta taking over for the yoke sac at that time I think. --> the point of me telling you this is hopefully that you won't worry to much or longer then you feel you need to.

thank you I didnt know that! although I wont have another scan till 12 weeks so I suppose i wont know if I made it through unless I start bleeding. Its all so nerve-wracking!


----------



## Kelly9

It really is. I have a Doppler that kept me sane through out the early days.


----------



## Kelly9

Got a question for those who've done FET: What was your treatment cycle? Like what CD did you start down regging then what cd did you start thickening the lining then what cd was transfer? Was there a period while d.regging before starting thickening? I'm trying to figure out what to expect.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

When can you hear baby on a doppler?? Where does everyone get one??


----------



## Kelly9

I got mine off ebay it's called sonotrax and is very sensitive, I picked up my sons HB just before 9 weeks and my daughters at 8 weeks. I am also very small as I believe it's easier to hear due to less in-between. 

Can you answer my question above re FET?


----------



## sa2610

I start vivelle patches on CD1, for 10-14 days or until my lining is thick. I then start PIO and 5 days later have transfer. (and continue PIO)

I'm kind of nervous about the thaw process. we have two blasts. are the success rates good? just would like to hear about success stories.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sa2610 said:


> I start vivelle patches on CD1, for 10-14 days or until my lining is thick. I then start PIO and 5 days later have transfer. (and continue PIO)
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about the thaw process. we have two blasts. are the success rates good? just would like to hear about success stories.

I am pregnant with my blasts (frozen as well)! DS was a frozen blast so yea I believe in them!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> Got a question for those who've done FET: What was your treatment cycle? Like what CD did you start down regging then what cd did you start thickening the lining then what cd was transfer? Was there a period while d.regging before starting thickening? I'm trying to figure out what to expect.

I did 3 weeks of BCP's and then I think the last week I started Lupron. Did that for 2 weeks even with af. Then I had a scan and started Estrace, Vivelle patches and then two weeks later PIO. Once I was ready, I had my transfer. No idea what CD all this was. It was so minipulated that days all ran together.


----------



## Kelly9

Ok so it should basically happen how I think it will, for me I'll call in my period when it comes, they'll call me within a week to 10 days to tell me if I start. Then assuming it's like ICSI I down regg starting at cd21 (I know I"ll be down regging cause they told me I would be) so I'll do that for likely 2 weeks like I did with ICSI, have a scan to confirm ovaries are quiet then start the thickening process at some point when AF comes which will last about two weeks then transfer so essentially it shouldn't be any shorter then an ICSI cycle which sucks! I was hoping it would be faster. Only thing is my cycles are longer so they may have me down regg longer till she shows.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Kelly9 said:


> Ok so it should basically happen how I think it will, for me I'll call in my period when it comes, they'll call me within a week to 10 days to tell me if I start. Then assuming it's like ICSI I down regg starting at cd21 (I know I"ll be down regging cause they told me I would be) so I'll do that for likely 2 weeks like I did with ICSI, have a scan to confirm ovaries are quiet then start the thickening process at some point when AF comes which will last about two weeks then transfer so essentially it shouldn't be any shorter then an ICSI cycle which sucks! I was hoping it would be faster. Only thing is my cycles are longer so they may have me down regg longer till she shows.

No it's not shorter. It drags IMO. Will you be doing the pill?? I only did because my ovaries were huge from the stim cycle in December. So instead of doing a month of Lupron, they did 3 weeks of the pill and then 2 weeks of Lupron.


----------



## Kelly9

No I shouldn't be my ovated are how they should be now I'd hope so after 18 weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Inky2006

Just want to give you all a success story. My first round of ICSI in August 2010 resulted in 6 grade 1 embroyos. All day 3. As I was having treatment on the NHS, there policy is that if you have a good ammount of embroyos you should only put 1 back. Had one put back and result negative. I had 5 frozen embroyos left all day 3 and all grade 1. As we had to pay for the next treatment we waited 6 months. In February 2011 they got two embies out of the freezer they both thawed well. 1 embie was 8 cell the other had lost a cell but gained a cell in that day. The 2 were put back and 1 resulted in a single pregnancy. harriet is now 4 months old.

I didn't do a medicated cycle. I think this depends alot on the regularity of your AF. Mine was always regular and our situation was male factor. My cycle was a natural FET. I think this was so much better for me as I don't seem to cope with the hormones that you have to inject. I have 3 frosties left and I will try them in the future to give Harriet a brother or sister. My opinion of FET prior to treatment was that most of the time it was unsuccessful. I have obviously completely changed my thinking on this. It can and does work. Good luck to those of you attempting it, Keep the faithxx


----------



## Inky2006

Kelly9 said:


> No I shouldn't be my ovated are how they should be now I'd hope so after 18 weeks of pregnancy.

Just wanted to say, sorry for your loss. Hope FET works for youxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Inky. I hope it works to. I think my sanity is hinged on it.


----------



## Kelly9

Maybebaby did you have your next scan yet to see how the one baby was doing? I think about you all the time and am hoping you got good news.


----------

